# September 2014 Prep Journal and To-Do List



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Only 4 months left in 2014, and summer is nearly over. :Bawling: So much to do before winter hits, and so little time to get it all done! What is on your to-do list for September? I know my list is a long one, between jobs that have been ongoing all summer and more prepping for winter before the rainy season hits.

Are you feeling overwhelmed by all that you need to do? Try breaking the big jobs down into small bites, baby steps, and set a goal of doing just one thing each day that improves your overall preparedness. In 30 days, that's 30 steps closer to your goals! For those of you familiar with Flylady for household organization and cleaning, you can do something similar with your prep goals. Of course it doesn't work for things like canning up a glut of garden produce, but many jobs can be tackled in 15 minute increments. You can do almost anything for 15 minutes, and if you're like me, once you actually get started on a job, you'll stick with it for longer.

So, join us in posting what you're doing each day to improve your preps, post your to-do lists and tell us how you're doing on them, and just join the conversation between friends here. This is a great group, very encouraging when you hit a rough patch, ready to celebrate with you, cry with you, and teach some neat tips and tricks along the way!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

My September To-Do List:

1. Jury duty - remember to call the jury line as needed.
2. Fix framing nailer - still can't figure out why it's not working.
3. Put chain on saw and cut up the dead falls in woods.
4. Rebuild smaller woodsheds to improve capacity and get a permanent roof on the larger woodsheds.
5. Haul and stack firewood to finish out this winter's supply and get at least half of next winter's under cover.
6. Rinse out the caged water totes and fill with potable water.
7. Clean out the 55 gallon water barrels thoroughly and fill. Bonus points for constructing barrel stacker and plumbing them together!
8. Keep the pool open as long as the weather is good, use for daily water aerobics. If the weather turns, winterize pool or take down.
9. Set bricks in sand to expand and finish back patio.
10. Build new steps and small deck on front of house.
11. Rebuild front of pumphouse and install better door.
12. Have Abby help me finish roof on barn shed and add run-in on the back for horse, add siding to lean-tos.
13. Continue rehabbing raised beds in the garden, transplant more strawberries, raspberries, currants, walking onions and garlic.
14. Root tomato cuttings and pot up into large pots for winter.
15. Buy a 6 month supply of solar salt for water system.
16. Flush the hot water heater thoroughly and turn back on.
17. Call VFD again to see what happened to my application.
18. Finish getting Abby's dreds de-tangled.
19. Cover tomatoes if it looks like frost, pick green tomatoes if if looks like a hard freeze is on the way.
20. If we get a killing freeze, dig dahlias and glad bulbs.
21. If I run out of other things to do on this list , start building my greenhouse. Have everything I need for it and help on hand, just have so many other things to do!

Well, that's a list longer than hours in the whole month, I'm sure, lol. I'll just do as much as I can and be happy with whatever that is. 50% would be awesome!


----------



## Cancer_survivor (Aug 7, 2012)

My first time joining the prep journal and to do list 

1. Take inventory of my food preps
2. Plant spinach and turnips
3. Fix roof to the house ( started leaking last night during a bad storm)
4. Fill holes in my food prep for baking season
5. Fix riding lawn mower
6. Fix push mower
7. Fix weedeated
8. Tune up DD's truck
9. Have DD take her drug & alcohol test so she can get her learners permit
10. Obtain a physicians desk reference guide
11. Add to my water prep
12. Clear the a line to put up a fence
13. Save money in order to buy fence and posts
14. Put up a clothesline
15. Hang clothes up vs. Using the drier ( use $ saved on the electric bill to buy fence)
16. Defrost 1 of my freezers
17. Stock up on soap
18. Find an older dutch oven.....if not then buy a new one 
19. Take scrap metal off
20. Make a decision to have surgery or not (to remove spleen)


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

September!!?? :shocked::shocked:

Well...I don't know what to do this month....
DH is almost done with his resume, so our future here is shaky. So I think I'll just fly by the seat of my pants this month (like that's any different then any other month, lol)

Took the kids to the county fair yesterday. Never took them to our's before....I've never been to ours before! It was very different then the one I went to as a kid.....I grew up in the "big city". There were many more barns of animals, fewer "display" barns....less rides (yeah) and just as much food. We splurged and ate dinner there and took the kids to their first demo derby. They loved it 

We did run into an old friend there. He use to work with DH, his wife still works there (love her!) Anyways, she is a "safe person" people talk to at work because she doesn't share anything she hears (and she is in a position to hear things). Long story short, looks like lots of people are PO'ed with what's going on and LOTS of people are leaving. Her hubby mentioned that their he has put in a request for an engineer at his job. If he get's to get one, he'll let DH know. Sounds like our buddy might be the one doing the hiring and he knows what DH does.....might be a great fit - and would keep up here  Only time will tell. 

DH and I might head to McD's today (to get to a quiet, less distracting place) to finish off his resume.

Need more wood (if we are staying here through winter). Need to rent a splitter to split what we have....that's on this month's to-do list.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Could probably do pages of to-do but will hit most important.....wood for the winter. Ordered so need to call the guy again as he had promised it several weeks ago but was having dump truck troubles. 

Clear garden and work in manure. Neigbor has tons, literally, and will load our spreader up with his bobcat. Rescue the tomato clips we tried this year....really love them and had much higher yields with no more tomatoes sprawling all over the ground. 

Re-evaluate seed varieties I tried this year. Save flower seeds. Compost to lily beds. Hope we get more rain as vetch just sitting there waiting to sprout

Clean chickenhouse and butcher the old hens as new ones starting to lay well.

Clean and organize greenhouse. Gets to be a garden catch-all in the summer and way tooooo hot to work in there. Also re-do back wall plastic as cut a wee bit to short around window and pulling loose no matter how much tape we put on it.

Final weeding of strawberries and cover with Remay for winter. Proven to increase yields by up to 60% and proven by us in past. 

Final mulch around fruit trees 

Keep on prepping. 

Do some caulking and weather tightening around windows. Last winter was way too cold in here. Maybe that film for windows would be a good idea.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Already working on one big one - straightening up the pantry in the basement! Most of our food is stored there. Trying to make room for all the different pickles I've put up lately. Pulled out two old cases - one sweet and one dill. Made DH try them. Out they go! They are at least 4 years old. The sweet ones were too sweet and too soft and the dills were too salty and too soft. The only sweet ones we like now are B & B and I'm using a different recipe for the dills so not so much salt. Also not processing any of the pickles so they should stay crispier. Just using hot jars, hot brine, and hot lids and turning them upside down to seal.

We also have to get our last cord of wood delivered. We have company coming this weekend and then again in about 10 days. Might try to do wood in that 10 days.

Finally finishing the tub and surround project but that report will have to wait untilI have more time!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

My list makes me tired thinking about it!

Continue harvesting garden including digging potatoes. Get covers out to protect sweet potatoes from early frosts. Plant lettuce, radishes and turnips. Work on moving wood from behind garage either to burn pile or to dump. Pray handyman shows up and will do work needed on house. Harvest flower seeds and green bean seeds.

Go thru OTC supplies and fill in where needed to get thru the winter. Check food pantry to be sure we're set for the winter. I know we need meat and have been avoiding buying due to prices. I just need to bite the bullet and spend what I need to so we have meat in the freezer for the winter.

Get all trash we cleaned out of garage to the curb for trash pickup. If garbage men refuse to take everything, make arrangements with gs to bring his pickup and do a dump run. Finish cleaning/organizing the garage. 

Go thru all storage in laundry room, clean and eliminate stuff.

At end of September do 9 month average of budget to see where we are for the year.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*CancerSurvivor*, Finally, someone who makes more ambitious lists than I do, lol. I LOVE IT! Be sure to keep posting on your progress - I'm looking forward to reading more. 
*Jen*, yes, really....SEPTEMBER!!! I'm so not ready for summer to end. Fingers crossed that your dh is able to find a good, local job. Working with someone he knows well would be awesome. 
*Mutti*, I'm so looking forward to eventually having a greenhouse. You have a very ambitious list, too. 
*Cindy*, can you turn the soft pickles into relish? I did that with my nasty soft dills - added sugar a bit at a time to the brine until they turned into sweet dills, then drained and ran through the food processor. Made passable sweet pickle relish for tuna salad, chicken salad, etc.
*Ann*, your list makes ME tired, too...but then, so does mine, lol. Just the garden jobs on both our lists could be a month's worth alone.

So far today, I've finished weeding out the old walking onion and garlic bed. I have a ton of tiny garlic to plant back after I add compost to the soil. Then I need to water the bed thoroughly, plant a fall carrot crop and cover the bed with large sheets of cardboard to keep the soil moist until the carrots sprout. I plan to scatter the seed over the entire bed, hence the need for large sheets of cardboard. I have been saving the box from my new pressure tank, just for this.

I've also done my water aerobics and pool maintenance, and worked on clearing the rust out of the pipes. Abby's doing her laundry and cleaning her room, and then I plan to work on her dreds again. If I'm still energetic enough (didn't sleep well last night), I need to pull up the bricks and level the ground for the patio. Or, I might just take a nap. 

updated to add: Didn't get to work on Abby's hair - she fell asleep at 8pm, not feeling great tonight. She did help me with moving compost to the future carrot bed, while I weeded all around the next raised bed ( a major job), weeded part of that bed, worked on training the Himalayan blackberries to climb over a curved cattle panel, and did another 20 minutes of swimming. Didn't work on the patio or take a nap, but I'm still finishing the last couple loads of laundry before I call it an early night, too.


----------



## farmermom4 (Feb 17, 2007)

I am hoping since this is National Preparedness Month to do something everyday in my preps, today got a tub to hold the sleeping bags and new air mattress. Don't want bugs in the bags or dirt when we go camping or need them for company if the SHTF! Used the bags and needed a new mattress when we went to DD to spend the night, got the tub on the way home. I have big plans for this month...we shall see!! Love reading about everyone's projects!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OH! Dear Me......I am a tired puppy. And, I am back on the heating pad!!

Went to the new farm.....worked like fiends. 

Took the Border Collies, this time.... they were not thrilled. They were especially not trilled, when we took them to a new Vet to get all their shots. That was insult to injury.

We had a big burn pile, so we lit it Saturday, and had to stay with it for several hours... We were so hot. The weather plus the fire..... no breeze......WHEW! But, perfect day for burning.

I painted for hours and hours. Dh changed out electrical switches, mowed and lot of other stuff!

Back to work today...UGH!

I have a pot of Chicken Broth, I need to can this week.

Need to get Flu shot.

Have another B-day cake this week and several next week.

*Jen* - I am glad the frosting was a huge success!

Off and running.... have a Blessed day!


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

Was watching the news last night and a Korean prisoner said he had to work 8 hours a day/6 days a week as an agricultural worker as hard labor. I turned to DH and said "He's got better work hours than you!!"

DH is working 12-16 hour days, and for right now, 7 days a week, at least until harvest is done (mid-Dec). Sigh. Makes a lot of work for all of us. I don't think we'll get our first frost this month, so garden cleanup can wait a bit, but I have a lot of harvesting of my own to do.

I need to get some winterizing done, too. Pigs need to be taken to the locker. Best get busy - they're not gonna get done with me playing on the computer.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Okay you "Southerners"...you can come and take you heat and humidity back!! This "Northern Girl" had to turn the a/c unit on at 7 am....just so I could breath and stop sweating!!

DH and I moved our BOB's yesterday (despite the heat and humidity). They are now by the door in the garage verses hanging in the basement with pile of junk all around them. We could actually get them out now without the assistance of a small army. Of course this meant we first had to clean up a section of the garage.....a section that hasn't been touched in 5 yrs! Our wood in now sorted a bit and re-organized. We had no idea what all we have in those piles....lots of 2x4's, reclaimed lumber, MDF :shrug:!!??, so forth and so on. Now...to deal with the pile of junk in the basement. My goal is to start getting loads to Goodwill....in the event we have to move.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

MGM - those pickles were just too nasty to use for anything! I tried putting them in three garbage bags and the vinegar ate through all three!! Ended up in the compost - well covered. I just hope they don't stink! I have some dill relish that is much too dill. When I open a jar, I'm going to have to mix in some sugar to make it edible.

Everyone pray to the plumbing gods today!! DH will be putting the last bathtub fixture back on and turning on the water today. That man can fix most anything but plumbing is his albatross!! 

TDD - what didn't the dogs like about the new place?

Yes, Jen, they can take this heat and humidity back!! DH turned off the air when he left at 6. I'm getting ready to turn it back on. And we were doing so well on the electric bill!!


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

I love September and October but they always goes too fast. I like to do a lot of outside work to soak up as much fall as possible. I cleaned up some Russian Sage that was hiding the mums I planted from cuttings off the mums that survived last winter. Made a big pile of kindling from the twigs and branches that were in the yard. Weeded the strawberries and watered the dill transplants and pumpkins.
I want to save some zinna and marigold seeds; they are so beautiful this year. Master Gardeners have a perennial swap on Thursday that I would like to attend, if I find time to pot 6 perennials to trade.
On Sunday I made a batch of strawberry jam from berries in the freezer. I have 9 more gallons to be turned into jam; I need room in the freezer for tomatoes and zucchini. Cindy in NY, I use the upside-down method to make jam but never used it for pickles. Would you please share your recipe? 
I printed a pantry checklist. Now that the storage is organized I can go through the shelves and see what we are lacking. Need to start a new coupon file, too. I had some newspapers on the backseat of my car to recycle. I didn&#8217;t realize that my coupons were on the seat, too, until I got to the grocery store and could not find my file. I even went back to the newspaper bin and searched but couldn&#8217;t find my coupons. 
DH tilled the potato patch. His tiller was at DS&#8217;s all summer and he was so happy to have it back he had to till something before he put it in the shed. :happy:


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Quick trip to the Mennonite store. Really well stocked up today. Both my in-the-house rice buckets were gone so bought 100# rice and now I feel safe again! Not that we don't have plenty in our long term storage but we are big rice eaters on daily basis.

Our to-do list isn't that ambitious....a lot is stuff we haven't kept up on in this screaming hot weather. Finally got rain last night,1/2" but came down hard enough to save me five bucks on a car wash! First rain in over a month. Picked first green beans from the patch I've kept going with diligent use of soaker hoses. 

Don't you just love going to the library and finding several new books by your favorite author?? Consider it a good day no matter what else might happen.

Went out to son's mini homestead to see the goats. Forgot how cute baby goats can be. Got them,mainly, to clear out their rocky woods...goat heaven. Place came with huge grape vines. They were excited to be able to make 18 qts. juice. Nice asparagus patch noted...and they don't like it. Spring looking tasty for me! The fruit trees we planted for them are all doing well. Need to mulch them. Working on some raised beds.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I picked 4 5#zucchinis:smack must have missed those ones...gave 2 to the bull and he was happy! Also picked tomatoes, corn, cukes and beets
Went looking for quart jars...could not find many.....I was puzzled.....so I started counting...140 q milk, 99q of green and yellow bean, 75q of tomato....24q of dry canned flour, 24 q of rice....24q of soup beef, 12 q of chicken, 12 q of turkey....another 24 of various dry beans, a case of dry milk....

I didnt even look at the pint jars...I was so worried DH wouldnt find a job that I went a little crazy last year....

Found this chicken zucchini casserole recipe:
http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/zucchini-casserole


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Got my OTC stuff today. $123 at Walmart, but its done. Should have enough vitamins, supplements, OTC meds and personal supplies to last until Spring. Dh uses Fixodent and Sunday's paper had a $1.50 coupon which I used. When I got home I went to my neighbor's and got her Sunday ads so I now have another $1.50 coupon for my next trip to town. I had another $3 worth of coupons that I used. I usually don't buy name brands so seldom use coupons. However, these were all for things we use so I saved $4.50...almost enough to pay for dh's fast food fix lunch.

We had a very intense lightning/thunder storm around 1:30 a.m. and another 1/4" of rain. I've decided the potatoes have to be mudded out before they rot. I just can't wait for things to dry out especially with rain forecast for Thursday. So tomorrow I guess I'll be getting very muddy.

We took stuff to donate at the thrift shop today. Another box gone - yeah! Of course, I had to go in and look at things and I found a Readers Digest Complete Guide to Needlework. I have a copy but I got this for dd's Christmas gift for $1. Also, found a denim jumper for $2.95 that I will be converting into aprons. I couldn't buy enough fabric for one apron for $2.95 and I think I will easily get 2 from the jumper.

I also went to Menards and bought 2 dozen more pints on sale for $6.29 a dozen.


----------



## brendafawn (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow September, where did my summer go. Lotta to do this month. Got a bed of beans in, a row of lettuce, and will put in another row. Got tomatoes and some jalapenos planted. Will be planting some beets in a couple of weeks. 
Gonna work on getting the roof on the addition and siding. Putting in the windows.
Finish up the new corral before the bottle calf gets here.
I need to rearrange the cabin to make room for the wood cook stove I was gifted with. Plan on cooking and heating with it this winter.yea.
Finish cutting the dead trees and citing up for wood this winter.
Finnish organizing the pantry.
Wow that's a lot for this month.
Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow. The heat wave "turned" and I'm shocked that it feels pleasant and cool at night! My Excalibur is a 5 tray and all full of grapes-to-raisins right now(started end of last month). Looks like I'll get to do that again! I only get a year's worth of a few things so that makes me happy.

THIS month : First pear jam and preserves from my maturing tree!!!
Very LATE plum has ripening fruit for the first year! Books say they bear in July-August! Looks like more plum sauce,etc to me,but for now I'm just watching!
Got to find professional help to prune an out of control tree going over the house that is against fire prevention codes. I heartily chopped it off teetering on top of a ladder 2 years ago and it's just Too much now. MY effort seemed to encourage the top to grow! Arghhhh.
Have to do some drip line study and plan parts for a new line for the flowers I hose water out front and get parts for areas that I feel stayed too dry with this ongoing drought weather. 
Make winter bee hive insulators from carpenters heavy duty plastic bags and left over insulation from winterizing our "garage" (which is really a woodworking and lapidary shop).
Ongoing tomato canning begins ....unfortunately looks like a quart at a time (sigh)
Study garden rotation chart for 2015 and prepare garlic bed for planting.
Inventory pantry and make sure oldest dates are to front;begin quarterly store shopping list.
Weed and mulch asparagus beds I've Totally "let go" (rolling eyes)
A dozen pie quarts and a few quarts dehydrated apples should be ready to do by the end of this month.
Rake out chicken coop and add some zeolite(eliminates smell) and gravel (the real yearly "mucking out" is in late Spring when the ground dries)
Make a 3-4 month batch of laundry soap(the typical Fels,borax,Washing soda recipe) 
Take a 2 day one night OUT at a motel 100 miles away with DH,to go swimming,eat at an"exotic" place and relax sight seeing.

I put out a local "help" message for a good heirloom drying bean so I can change the seed that failed the last 2 years. I LOVE Good Mother Stallard and it grew perfect for 3 years here but the last 2 HOT years blossoms burned up and I got only plants not beans. Have to give up my favorite....snif.Also today I got in some late baby?(depends on how much time they have now) carrot and kale seed that should do OK due to extra cloche "tent" to add a month of growth in Oct-Nov.Have some local "winter" lettuce and spinach that overwinters small but goes crazy as early as March for greens I'll plant any minute(hahahah). Eating summer squash and cuces and cherry tomatoes. Don't know What I'll do with the overgrown strawberry bed !!! When they go dormant I may have to plant a "wild area" and just Let them be tiny....no space left.BUT I may make ONE more raised bed since we love strawberries....I can hardly keep the beds I've got alive and cared for and said "No More Beds" this year but now it's soooo tempting....... ?

I enjoy all the inspiring lists here and get a kick out of the redundant ones I list,already listed by others too!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

It's cool and showery here today - good day to curl up with a good book and a hot cup of mocha. Before it rained, I did a bit of weeding in the garden while Abby hauled more compost. Picked the pears (all 3 of them) and a bunch of Chehalis apples that were ripe. Plenty more on the tree that I'll give more time. Really like this variety - crisp and sweet/tart at the same time. If Costco has them next Spring, I think I'll add a couple more to the orchard. 

I also washed and re-filled all the empty water jugs and single serving bottles, put a bunch of them in the freezer and more in the fridge. Abby did dishes, but I went behind her and found more that needed doing. She still needs reminding that the whole kitchen has to be wiped down as part of getting the dishes done, but she's trying hard. Then it was changing sheets and doing laundry for me, and some general housework. I guess I needed an indoor day just to catch up on the house!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow, take a day off from the computer and you miss a lot!! Likes to all of your posts.

I'm still discombobulated from the sudden shift from harvesting and prepping to we're moving and a new mindset! I'm calculating how many green beans we'll eat this winter and giving the rest away. Just picked 3 lbs for a co-worker to take in tomorrow. Was dehydrating onions all weekend, the same load! I sliced them too thick and I probably should have just started over but I hate to waste anything. But I was wasting electricity that's for sure. 

Our Amish paste tomatoes are just starting to come in, now that the temps are dropping into the 40's at night! They look pathetic in the morning, luckily it's still in the 80's by afternoon. I think I'll make tomato soup canned, will be easy to eat up this winter and good to take on the road with us. I warned DH we're taking one box of canned quick meals with us, any more would probably put the camper over the limit! 

So a to do for the month:

1. Do the "300 Thing Fling" with my sisters. The are getting rid of clutter, I will be getting rid of stuff. 
2. Stay on top of the tomatoes. 
3. Inventory canned goods and come up with an eating plan (like how often does DH need to drink my V-6 juice made last year to use it all up). 
4. Inventory freezer. 

I think I'll leave dry goods storage for the October list...

Doesn't sound like much compared to your lists, but it's a busy work month and I have a lot of weekend commitments :grump:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*Cindy* - They liked roaming around...... It was the long car ride.
All the new smells was driving them crazy. The first night they did not sleep at all....neither did we. The second night was better.... but, they were glad to get back "home".

Had to work over a couple of hours yesterday... not OT... just comp..... So, I didn't get a thing done last night.
Oh well.


WOOHOO!! The second of September and we are already on page 2 in SE&P! Way to go!!:nanner:


Off again.....have a blessed day!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Hot and muggy here today. I dug 2 rows of white potatoes - Kennebec and got 1Â½ bushels. There are a good percentage of nice sized bakers. Still have 3Â½ rows to go. I know one row is red and I hope both are as we really like red better. I always think I'll remember what's planted where, but never do. I know I wrote it down somewhere -- but probably thew that paper away during one of my paper purges. After digging we had to wash the potatoes so I'm hoping they dry enough to store this afternoon before it starts raining again.

I also picked tomatoes and cucumbers. I think I have enough tomatoes now to do chili sauce. That will have to wait another day as my hands are "done" for the day. Arthritis is so inconvenient.

I pulled my carrots -- all 12 of them. They are absolutely beautiful perfect carrots so I'm really bummed that I only got 12 out of that one long row I planted. I have a terrible time getting carrots to germinate and get a good start. A lot of times they germinate and then will die. 

I picked another pan of pinto beans that I need to shell and dry then vacuum seal. I've gotten 3 quarts already. Probably will only have a pint this time.

I have a whole chicken to cook for supper. I'm thinking pressure pan instead of oven! I think I'll put in some potatoes, onions and carrots from the garden. Then I have some green beans I picked the other day to cook in the other pressure pan. Should be able to have a nice supper without heating up the kitchen and plenty of leftovers for another couple of meals.


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

I pressure cooked a roast last night. I love my PC for those days when I get too busy or just plain forget about dinner until 3:30! Spent yesterday canning, running errands, and going to a meeting.

Today I swept the back field to get it ready for planting. DH has been working long hours, and it was my way of helping him out. This afternoon, I hope to get my peaches canned. I have to work on the garden, too - sometimes its a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Ran the tomatoes the neighbor gave us and all the ones off our vines through the mill thingy....ended up with 2-1/2 to 3 gallons of juice. Spiced it up and cooked it down.....3 pints and one salsa jar of ketchup! Pint jars I caned.....salsa jar will go in the fridge. My "mini" caner (that basket thing Ball sells) only hold 3 jars, that's why the salsa jar  I had no intentions of caning anything tomato related this year.....but I couldn't waste them.

Apple pie baked (from a quart of pie filling.....haven't started apples yet).

Since the oven was going to make the pie I dumped some food in a skillet and tossed it in to bake. Ground beef, black beans, corn, onion, last mini tomatoes in the fridge (missed them earlier), left over jar of salsa, 1/4 c or so of ketchup that didn't fit in a jar, and some rice. Sprinkled in some cumin, salt and pepper......we'll see what it turns into  It's the best I have left in me, lol. Have a few cheese ends in the fridge.....guess I shred those and put it on top when it's done.

Pulled some of the 3' long weeds. The are rather "cute"....but that pretty bushy end is going to make a ton of babies if I don't get them out of the garden soon.

Kids schooled - I was up way too late last night getting ready for today's lessons....

Kid's are watching Free Birds....I dozed on the sofa for 20 min.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Busy again!
2 loads of laundry, 2 loads of grass, corn picked, stalks pulled and piled, 12 pints of corn canned, 7 quarts of tomatoes...I didnt intend to do this much but I'm stacking wood for my parents tomorrow....and I need a good bunch of "waste" to throw into the bull and goats to insure they dont have a party on the wrong side of the fence while I'm gone....luckily our road will still be closed and if they do get out no cars should hit them...we've never had them up as far as the road...our lawn and the neighbors lawn are very lush and its usually enough to keep them around...I need to add an extra water bucket tonight for them also....
I was hoping the bull would be gone by now....for good reason.

DD at college is doing better...trying to put on a brave face for her has been tough on both of us!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Ann - if you can remember back to when the potatoes were blooming, our white ones bloomed white and the red ones had lavender blooms.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Cindy - good point - but I don't remember! Oh well, when I dig them I'll know!! BTW I recounted the number of rows and I have 5Â½ or 6Â½ rows left to dig. I'm not sure on the 5 or 6 since I was standing at the side to count and wasn't sure if one row was already harvested or not. I had on clean shoes and didn't want to know bad enough to go into the garden.

My chicken in the pressure pan cooked in 25 minutes although I think I could have taken it off at 20 minutes and it would still have been done. Sure beats 1 hour with the oven on!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Holy cow...How'd it get to be Thursday??? This week has been a blur.
I have a big Birthday Peach cobbler to make this evening...... delivery tomorrow.

Work has been......ridiculous......in every way. I worked half my lunch and they wanted me to work last night......NO! Not tonight either!:smack

I did manage to get my Border Collies bathed last night!die:die:

Everyone take good care......gotta run.


----------



## Cancer_survivor (Aug 7, 2012)

Well I got my turnips and spinach planted. We figured out what is wrong with the roof...we need a new one :-(. We are going to patch it for now and hope it holds till after Christmas. 

I got some Christmas presents done  (crochet)

The scrap metal is loaded and DH is taking it off today. 

The push mower and weedeater is fixed.


----------



## Cancer_survivor (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh and ihave only used the dryer for 45 mminutes this whole month so far!! I have line dried about 10 loads of laundry  hopefully my electric bill will be a lot lower!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, I learned I shouldn't can when I'm tired, lol. Canned up that ketchup yesterday with Tattler lids.....um....I forgot to tighten them when I took them out of the caner :bored:. At least it's only ketchup (high acid vs.expensive meat or such)....so I can just re-process today, quickly. Only 10 min in the water bath caner.

When at the fair this weekend we signed up for a few price quotes. Metal roof guys will likely be here today and the gutter guard people will be here tomorrow. Don't know if we can afford such roofs....but it sure would be nice! we need to do something, the roof we put on 12 1/2 yrs ago is literally falling off. Roofs too steep for these late 40 yr olds to get our fat behinds up there to mend it. But if we are moving.....it is worth THAT much investment???


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I got another 1Â½ rows of potatoes dug. More Kennebec. Another bushel.

Dh went and got the mail and we received a notice from our bank/insurance company that their computer had been hacked and we should sign up for LifeLock. So I called LifeLock and was on hold for 1/2 hour, talked to one individual and gave her all info to sign up, she then switched me to someone else to "finish", who then tried to switch me to someone else and I got disconnected. 45 minutes wasted. I then called the bank to get information needed to enroll online which took another 45 minutes. So we're signed up -- maybe twice!! 

It seems likely to me that all these Russian hackers are Putin's revenge on Obama's sanctions. The problems resulting from hacking are costing companies and individuals millions if not billions.

Now that I'm done with this frustrating headache I'm going to the kitchen and make my chili sauce.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I have one VERY BRAVE Amishman climbing around on my roof, right now!! The kids with him (the driver/ assistant) has 2 broken wrists eep:. Don't think I'd be comfortable driving around the countryside with the guy behind the wheel having a cast on each arm.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

pass the bengay!

and tell my anal retentive father to get out of the way when I'm stacking HIS wood...:ashamed:

apparently we did such a good job we get to do 2 more cord as soon as it arrives...ugh!

beyond pooped...feeding the animals and crashing on the bed....DONE!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I finally got my chili sauce made and canned yesterday. Got 7 pints. I should have cooked it down more, but by 8:30 I was DONE so it got canned a little watery. 

We had thunderstorms again last night and another 1/2" of rain. Temps yesterday were in 90's and today 60's. So we went from a/c to jeans and sweaters. Supposed to be into lower 50's tonight. I sure hope we are not headed for an early frost as I'm still waiting for most of my tomatoes to ripen and the sweet potatoes need another month to mature. We've had frost here in mid-September many years so its a possibility.

I made about 8 trips up and down the basement steps hauling stuff out and other stuff in. My knees decided they's had enough so I still haven't finished all I needed to haul. The potatoes need to be moved down to dark storage so maybe I'll recover and make a few more trips later...or maybe not!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

OD...we put a metal roof on this old farmhouse and love it...and just paid it off. $6 grand--ouch-- but 50 yr. warranty. Done by our Mennonite carpenters who do the best work around. Same metal as on our pole building and that is 26 yrs. old and still looks new. They even dared our century old barn roof and re-nailed all of it. No more leaks.

Up early and made a loaf of bread and a dozen hamburger buns plus cookies. Love my new stove; doesn't heat up my kitchen at all and using half the propane of the other one.

Ann...can't believe you are still getting rain! 1/2" in past 23 days if all the clouds could squeeze out here. Supposed to cool down over the weekend. Sure hope so as our list is long for fall chores. Just staying busy doing inside things. Dusted all my bookshelves, culled a bunch of books for the Friends of the Library sale and gained some bottom shelves for preps.

There goes the dryer timer....so humid here there is no point in hanging out clothes. All day on the line and still damp-ish. Take a shower and don't even feel a bit cooler.

New EE catalog and a few things I'd like to add to my stores. We really like the dehydrated potato dices; great when you are making soup. $7.50 for gamma seal lids pretty reasonable,too. And a couple of #10 cans of popcorn would be great. They have really good popcorn; made with ococonut oil. yum!


----------



## Cancer_survivor (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm 1/3 way done with my food inventory. ..found some stuff I thought I was out of  made a peach cake for hubby and some peanut butter fudge for DD


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Well, ended August and started September by building a dining room table...it's big, it's beautiful and we love it. Should sit 12 comfortably...we hope, lol. DH loved it (the building) so much that he's asked me to earmark more furniture plans for him to work on. A little at a time love, a little at a time.

Got peaches canned up too.

The rest of the month is about going through the food stores and getting a solid inventory, making lists of things that must be gotten/done before the weather really changes (leaves are already starting to turn a bit here) and prepping for our annual camping trip to the Ozarks. We had planned on a storage shed purchase this month but changed our minds and built the table/benches instead. Shed will either come next month or in November...it's not a MUST have, more of a want really.

Also big plans for me with the getting some sewing done for Christmas as early as possible...along with napkins and curtains. I've got about 6 or so quilt tops put together; just not brave enough to try to quilt them on my home machine yet!

Now I'm off to try to figure out where to put a bunch of glassware that we inherited from my grandma that won't be used often enough for it to be with the rest!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Jen and Mutti*, I'm considering putting a metal roof on my house when the time comes, too. It's a big chunk of change, but it'll last beyond my lifetime, and it'll increase fire safety, too. Add Hardiplank siding, and it'll really increase wildfire safety. That's in the future, though.
*TDD*, time flies, even if you're NOT having much fun, lol! Don't let work kick your tuchus too hard. 

I picked a bunch more tomatoes today and potted up the tomato cuttings I've been rooting in water in the house. There are tons more tomatoes still on the vine on most of the plants, but still very little ripening. I think this will be the last year I bother with Brandywines - they just aren't productive enough to pay for the space they take up, and they take too long a season for my area.

I hooked the garden hose up to the bottom of the water heater today and ran it for hours, trying to get rid of the rusty sediment in the tank. I never did get it clear, but came a lot closer. Still getting "chunks" of rust breaking free from the pipes in the house, too. The cold water will run nice and clear for a while and all of a sudden, the water is brown and full of sediment again, then gradually clears up again. I'll sure be glad when the pipes are finally cleaned out and the water is as clear as it is leaving the pump house. 

Still working on Abby's hair - I make her work on it as long as possible, and then finish up the sections that she's loosened. Another job I'll be happy to be done with - I've threatened her with cutting it if she doesn't work harder on it! That seems to get her going - something about the prospect of a crew cut! 

Trying to get the blade off the lawnmower - not having much luck. I may have to grind it while it's on the machine. Still working on the chainsaw, too. My to-do list isn't getting any shorter yet.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

MGM...we have a filter in our pump house that clears out sediment in our water. Actually had forgotten about it until our water was getting not so clear...went out and discovered it was all plugged up. Amazon had the filters...gotta love amazon...and it took care of the problem. So another chore for the to-do list. We'd been using the Berkey so hadn't paid any attention to actual drinking water from the tap. Stopped using Berkey and well water delicious as it used to be.

The metal roof is a lot safer...and I like the red with our cedar siding. As wild fires roar thru so fast seems you could make your home safer with metal roof ...and I like the look of the "concrete: siding. Plus practical landscaping. One good subdivision in city nearby requires all the homeowners to use cedar shake roofs. One house caught fire last winter and 4 more joined in. Stupidness.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I have small goals for this weekend; make pesto as the basil is going to seed, but we don't need 10 pints in the freezer like last year! Continue to dehydrate tomatoes and green beans. Maybe freeze a few more green beans. I did get a dehydrator load of tomatoes in before work one day this week. 

Oh and the inventory. Suspect that's another weekend or maybe an evening project. I'm impressed the rest of you are getting it done. 

The long range forecast, if it can be trusted, isn't showing any frost in September or October (?). But October is a ways out. If we luck out with no frost and an Indian Summer we could get a real harvest of our paste tomatoes. 

A metal roof was in our plans for this house, but not now that we're moving! We have a list that looks a mile long of what we need to do do get this house in sellable condition.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Today is an absolutely beautiful day. About 70 and not a cloud in sight. I have the clothes lines full. Everything is still very wet underfoot but I'm hopefull they will dry once the lines get into the sun. 

Got the rest of the bricks hauled out of the basement and the potatoes hauled down. Glad that's done! Except it isn't done because there are still potatoes to be dug from the garden. Also got the chili sauce jars washed carried to the basement shelves. I got myself organized so I went down the steps with potatoes and came back up with bricks. There is a lot of wood in dh's workshop that got wet last spring due to an evespout extension being off that needs to be hauled out but that is a job for another day and hopefully when I have a younger person willing to help.

I got last year's sweet potatoes hauled up to the kitchen so need to process those before this year's harvest. I'm hoping to have time to do them next week. Today I need to pick tomatoes, pinto beans, cucumbers and green beans. I'm not sure I have that much energy left, but I'm going to take a couple hours to rest and then go at it again.

We put a metal roof on around 10 years ago and are very happy with it. Our house is blue so I went with gray for the roof. The first couple of years I hated it because it looked like grain bin gray! It has mellowed now to the color I thought I was choosing so I like it fine.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Today we FINALLY got to follow through on a very old plan. Today is our twin nieces b-day...they are 13. DD turned 12 6 days ago. 11 yrs ago DH made his first trip to China. We didn't know if he would ever get to go back so he "bought ahead". Today....they 3 girls got their pearl necklaces :bouncy::bouncy: Over the summer I bought BIG books from the library book sale - A bio on Margret Thacher, the book Massachusetts, and an unfinished book about some murder, lol. The looks on the girls faces were perfect.....they "what the heck, how can I show gratitude for this?" You could see them trying to force a smile. One of them quickly started thumbing through the book - BINGO!! She found the spot DH hallowed out and we placed the necklaces, the girls were so revealed....then VERY excited! Then they were so happy with the "trick".....they couldn't wait to tell their friends.


----------



## Cancer_survivor (Aug 7, 2012)

Went to Sam's Club and filled a few holes in my preps  Ordered a physicians desk reference book!!! Picked up some alternative medicine books. I am looking for a book with just essential oil uses now.

I talked to the insurance company about "if" we wanted to replace our roof. I didn't tell them that we need too. Anyhow...we talked about metal vs shingles. They said if we do a metal roof to know what gauge the metal is and to make sure we tell the insurance company that we have a metal roof because our insurance premiums will go down!!!

Also found out that the are building a Harbor Freight in the county next to me.. it is only about 20 miles away and right next to my work and 1/2 mile from DH work!! Very happy!! The closest one we have is about an hour away so we don't go but 2 -3 times a year. They have a bunch of stuff I want!


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi All. I haven't been on here in a long time but, need to get back into the swing of things. The motivation here helps me stay on the right track.

So far this month H finished building the second chicken tractor, put up some more shelving in the shed and reorganized it.

I am working on preserving the rest of the garden crops.

I am also trying to do some kind of small project with the kids each day for the month since it is emergency preparedness month in hopes that it sticks with the kids. So far we went thru cleaned out and restocked our GHB's, did the same with our BOBs, cleaned and fixed the garden/yard tools, put mulch down around fruit trees, restocked the homeschool/office supplies, did and inventory of all the cleaning supplies, today trying to get the garden ready for winter.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Jen*, oh, Je-en....the girls were revealed? I hope not too much, lol! I know you meant relieved, but thanks for my giggle of the day. ound: That's really a cute idea for a gift - I think I'll borrow it. 
*fostermomma*, welcome back! 
*Mutti*, the well water in the pumphouse is delicious now with the new filter system...it's the house water that is still clearing out. The pipes and especially the water heater tank were quite clogged with rust. I think I finally have it pretty well cleared out now - we enjoyed long, hot showers with super water pressure and clear water yesterday! After using a garden sprayer since December, it felt so luxurious. 

Preparedness Month has me watching a lot of shows like Survivorman and Fat Guys In The Woods. Abby and I are going to practice some of the things they've shown, like some of the various firestarting methods. I've never made char cloth (or charred cloth), but it looks wicked easy, so I think I'll give it a try. I never thought of saving dead butane lighters (out of fuel), just for the spark, either. I suppose y'all already knew that trick, but if I'd ever heard it, I'd long forgotten.  I might even make charcoal after the burn ban is lifted - probably October.

Still working on Abby's hair - making good progress - her whole head was dredded, and now the back of her head is detangled from the nape up to above her ears. I think she "dreds" seeing me coming each day - it's become an absolute obsession to get her hair freed. She has beautiful, waist-length hair when it's not knots! 

I spent the last couple days soaking a couple bone dry raised beds - I think they are ready to be planted today. Carrots in one, gold raspberries in the other. 

Still lusting after ripe on the vine tomatoes, but having little luck. At least the ones I have on the kitchen counter are ripening so I can have a taste every day. With temps dipping into the 40's nightly, I'm fairly well resigned to that. At least I have the garden tomato plants wrapped in sheers as chicken protection, so it'll be easy to throw blankets over them if frost threatens. I'm starting more (labeled this time) cuttings for indoor tomatoes today, too. A couple of the plants I just potted up actually have little tomatoes on them already. 

I think I will probably also give up and pot the couple of Spacemaster cucumber plants in hopes of eventually getting "house" cukes. I planted the seeds in May or June (have to check my notes), they didn't even germinate until July, and they are still tiny now in September. Everything around them is growing like gangbusters. :shrug: I'm going to have quite an indoor garden at this rate.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I got the green beans, tomatoes and pinto beans picked yesterday so today I need to shell the pinto beans and put them in the dehydrator, can the green beans and sort the tomatoes. Most of the tomatoes are still somewhat green because if I don't pick them at that stage I'm losing them. With all the rain they split and then bugs attack. Actually, bugs are attacking any and all tomatoes. I'm glad have plenty of juice canned from prior years. I guess that's why I'm continuing to can green beans even tho I already have 88 pints -- you just never know what next growing season will bring. We've always gone on the premise that if God provides we should make good use of it even if that means canning more than you think you need or giving it away.

This morning I dug another row and half of potatoes and got another bushel. One hill of white and the rest red. The potatoes are very very good this year. I have one row left to dig which I'm hoping I can find energy to do later today as more rain is in the forecast.

Menards ad in today's paper has a rebate deal on vacuum sealer bags. Also, sales on a lot of hunting and game processing items. I know a lot of you or your family members are deer hunters.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

manygoatsnmore said:


> *Jen*, oh, Je-en....the girls were revealed? I hope not too much, lol! I know you meant relieved, but thanks for my giggle of the day. ound: That's really a cute idea for a gift - I think I'll borrow it.


WELL....they are teens now, lol. Missed that one....glad I could give you a giggle


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I canned 7 more pints of beans which brings my total to 95 pints. That's a lot of jars tied up in green beans! I also dug the last row of potatoes. Got another bushel. So-o-o glad to have the potatoes all out of the garden. That just leaves the sweet potatoes to dig after frost. The forecast is for possibility of frost next Saturday night so I need to find the old bedspreads and blankets to cover the sweet potatoes and my cherry tomato for sure and maybe the mums and a few other things.

We may go to town tomorrow to pick up a few more items off our "stock up for winter" list. I also want to take some potatoes, cucumbers and tomatoes to dd. She doesn't have a place for a garden as her lot is too shaded. Also, the area where she lives is near the Des Moines River and overrun with deer.

I went to a garage sale on Friday and picked up some knicknack items for dd's Christmas gift. I also got another large popcorn tin to use for pantry storage. I love those tins as they are 100% mouse proof.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Last Thursday, I was told, I'd be moving to a new project.... effective today.:grit: HELP ME LORD! And they changed my schedule:smack

I go for another infusion at the Oncologist this afternoon..... Can't wait!......Hey, It get's me outta work!!!:hrm:

Went to the new farm and took the Border Collies.....They did a lot better this time... but, boy were they glad to get back here!

DH mowed and I manned the burn pile. We were blessed with 1.5 inches of rain there in the afternoon and during the night.:clap: 
I found a couple of pair of new boots at Tractor Supply:happy: And bought some .380's at Ace Hardware!!! I do love the country.

After we got back here, I added a Roasted Chicken carcass, to the already in progress chicken stock, and simmered it all afternoon. I sure hope I get enough time to can it this week. If I'm not completely zonked after my treatment, I may try tonight. 

*Mpillow - Cyber Ben Gay handed of to you!*

Cooler weather for us late this week.

Well, better run along.....I have training for 2-3 weeks....Gotta get my head on straight!

Have a blessed one!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Acorn squash WHAT A PAIN! I have about 5 squashes cut up and peeled....about 15-20 more to go :hair. My kids are taking turns peeling them....but I'm doing the chopping.....my wrists hurt already  I didn't realize how hard these would be (I usually grow butternut - but I was given these plants). I have maybe enough to fill only 4 jars so far:Bawling:. Ok...enough whining, at least I have squash to can :happy:

Heard back from the attorney, going to get going on adjusting the deed on the cabin. By putting my parents back on they can go up and "do" things, enter into contracts, etc. We need to put in a driveway....which involves PennDOT as they have to "break" a guard rail. All that has to be done in person....on weekdays....

Cleaning up DD's computer....bunch of stuff on there she doesn't use anymore. Her computer does not run well....maybe this will help (can't hurt!). Next option is to "bomb" it and take it back to factory settings....


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Tomatoes......too many TOMATOES! I'm running out of jars....I have about 90 quarts of tomatoes canned and about 20 empty quart jars left.....and about 21 q worth waiting in the sun room...and need 7q jars for Kidney beans all canned up....

Potatoes are still in the ground...as are the beets....we've only picked here and there for dinner. I have a banana box full over of zukes too that we picked last week....

When will the bull go????? Before he drives me CRAZY I hope....

DD has stopped calling multiple times a day.....DS has yet to call...he posted a pic of himself riding his fixed motorcycle in Acadia though....life is an adventure for that boy...


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I made two good decisions -- not earth shaking, but good for me. I went back out last night around 7:30 and dug the last row of potatoes. It was dark by the time I got done! The second decision was to come back in the house for my raincoat this morning before we left for town. It has poured rain off and on all day. I would not have been able to dig those potatoes for another week and I'd been miserable in town without the raincoat. Sometimes impulsive decisions work!

I took advantage of some sales for stocking up. Spaghetti sauce for 99Â¢ a jar limit of 2 and coupon for 40Â¢ on 2. Sugar was 99Â¢ for 4 lb. package limit of 1 in HyVee ad. When I was at Fareway I checked sugar and they had it marked 99Â¢ limit of 1. So 8 lbs. of sugare for $1.98. 

I have 6 bags of frozen veggies (on sale for 78Â¢ a bag) in the dehydrator. Four of mixed veggies and 2 of corn. I'll vacuum seal them when dried. I find this an inexpensive way to build preps.

I still need to dehydrate onions. I should make an effort to do them the next day its nice enough to have the doors and windows open.

I took a sack of potatoes, another of cucumbers and peppers, and another of tomatoes to dd today. She didn't answer the door so I left them on her back porch. Her partner's son loves green peppers -- eats them like an apple!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*TDD*, oh, your work situation just keeps getting better and better....NOT. (((Hugs))), and I hope your next infusion goes better than the last.
*mpillow*, you have a handsome young man there, and a beautiful vista behind him. Glad to hear your dd is starting to adjust to college life. By Christmas, you'll probably have to call her to find out what's new!
*Ann*, I have potato envy! My little patch is just starting to bloom, and I only had scattered germination thanks to chicken predation (scratching off the shoots, I think, plus dust bathing where the potatoes were planted), so I had to break down and buy a 15# bag of russets yesterday.

I had a total change of plans yesterday. Talked to my bff on fb and next thing I knew, we were off to Portland! I was able to pick up leather gloves, batteries and granola bars at Costco, and found king salmon for $5/lb being sold across the road. Native caught and absolutely beautiful fish. I got a 12.4# fish for $60. Stopped at Winco down the road to get some ice to add to the amount of ice the seller had put in the bag, and then hit Goodwill. I found a couple canning jars, a few books I had on my "wanted" list, and scored a bunch of drinking glasses that match my increasingly hard to find set, 6 tall glasses and 3 of the "highball" style. Over the years, I've lost a number of mine to breakage, so any time I can find them, I buy. Oh, and I found a box of 20+ surgical masks, new in box there, too. Added them to my prepper stash, now that I don't have the same access to masks that I had when working.

We also stopped at a farm stand for watermelon, and then hit the local Winco for the biggest grocery shopping trip I've made in ages. Stocked up on 97% lean ground beef, sugar, milk, cheese, peanut butter and fresh produce, among other goodies. 

By the time we got back to my house, it was dark, so gardening was pushed to today's list. After putting the groceries away and getting the fish and burger into coolers with ice (fridge was full), I was ready to call it a night. Tucked into bed with a Stephanie Plum novel and read way too late into the night to finish it. 

So, today's list: working on Abby's hair, processing the fish and burger for the freezer, finishing up a batch of chicken broth to can, and gardening. Need to get busy!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

My last producing patch of green beans yielded 3# today; enough for several meals. Pa harvested the 6 plants of Buttercup squash...a total of 50 lbs. Amazed me as planted late. Working on peeling, steaming and putting up for the freezer. Very tasty squash variety and hard skin/vines so bugs didn't seem to like them much. 

Ann has reminded me to check my sweet potato patch...off to one end of the garden and basically ignored but usually get a good crop if the deer don't get in there. They loves the tender leaves....saw 4 does with 7 fawns this am in our middle field.

Nice to be a slightly cooler weather pattern. 50's last night and mid-70"s today. Didn't break a sweat in the garden for a change! Leaves seem to be falling fast.

Finished another pr. of socks. Cross them off my Christmas to-do list. Also another quilt top --just took all my "fall" colors of scraps and made 9 patch blocks. If I have a bunch more quilts this winter maybe it won't be so cold....maybe? A good prep anyhow...that's how I rationalize my fabric hoard,er,stash. Challenging myself to use what I have. Made a couple of fabric sandwiches and working on machine quilting. Think it will take a lot more practice.

Just took two loafs bread out of the oven. A barbecuing brisket in the crockpot. Sure smells good. 

Internet screwed up and don't know if it still is as running really slow on many sites. A hour on the phone with company and still not right but at least not in the red zone of usage and they promised to not charge overages until it supposedly reboots on Tues. They say it was a change in my billing schedule. Sure, whatever. All I can say about the mess is that, for once, I got to talk to a real person who spoke an understandable English and didn't transfer me 16 times!!!! Thanks, Gabriel!

Sounds like everyone is busy. I've stayed up way too late with a Stephanie Plum book myself ! One perk of being retired is I don't have to set an alarm clock.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

WOW!!! WHAT A MOON! I thought DH had left the perimeter lights on!! LOL!

Infusion went fine with one exception.....They wipe me out! I thought I'd feel better afterward....but, not so much.
Due to that , I did not get any canning done.

Full day of training today......It is all web based...I hate that...call me old fashioned.

I did stop at Lowes and picked up several bags of Allium Bulbs to plant. I have a space all picked out at the new farm for them to live.

Speaking of the new farm.....I saw a BIG Buck out in the pasture, Sunday. I have seen the Doe and Fawn several times...but never the Dad! I had gone out to feed the Mini and Donkey and there he was....He showed no urge to move on when he saw me.

Super hot here today and tomorrow then a huge cool down! WOOT!! 

I hope to get the last pile of brush burned this weekend....then, I can start getting the area ready for my orchard. I am going to order more Honeycrisp Apples, some Mayhaw's, Peaches, Pears & Plums. Almost time to get those things in!

Off and running....have a Blessed day!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Ohio Dreamer - don't peel those acorn squash, egads! First, they store beautifully for months and months as is, then slice in 1/2 an roast with butter and brown sugar in the middle. But if you want to can them, roast them whole or in half first, then scoop out of the skins, if you leave them a little firmer for canning you can still easily cut off the skin if it doesn't scoop as well. 

I ran out to the garden last night to pick a few green beans for a co-worker. Holy cannoli, I had just picked Sunday morning, 4# of green beans in my basket in no time and it was only one side of the fence. And I am done putting up green beans. I'd be like Ann, with 95 jars, if it wasn't for the move. 

I got pesto made over the weekend. As always, I waited a little too long, the basil has not liked the cold nights. But the plants tucked under the tomatoes still look good. Still waiting for the big paste tomatoes to come in. And still dehydrating little tomatoes.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

We peel all but the hardest Hubbard squash, cut in chunks and steam. Then mash for freezer. I find that the steamed squash is not stringy like it often is when baked in the oven and there is little waste.....my chickens adore squash peelings. Pa and I did 40# Buttercup squash yesterday...him peeling, me cubing and steaming and were done in several hours. I find we eat better when I prepare things in their final state before putting them in the freezer. Then they become a convenience food! If I wasn't having an oven meal I probably wouldn't even think to fix a healthy squash. 

Up early and cleared off good portion of the dead staked tomato part. Pa got tractor out and roto-vated. Got spinach and turnips planted and a soaker hose placed in there in case we continue in this dry weather pattern. 1/2" rain for all of August.

Sure loving this cooler weather. Off to sweep porch, weed front flower beds and get son to help me drag cedar glider on the lawn so I can Murphy oil soap it. Watching for a sale so I can plant some mums in my porch boxes.

I didn't see the so-called super moons last month but last night's full moon was sure gorgeous.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

After a rather bumping start, I now have 7 quarts of acorn squash in the caner. I was ready to put them in the caner over an hour ago.....water in the caner......fire lit....lid no fit!!?? I loaned my caner to a friend a few weeks back. They had 4 caners going that day!! I got my lid, inserts, weight set back....but someone else's pot, lol. I quick call and a short drive and I now have all of MY caner back. :bouncy:

Now I have NO excuse for not working on cutting up the next batch....maybe 1/2 baking them first would be better. But that's a lot of gas expense to run the oven......I have about 25 more to do. (well, I'm not doing all of them....going to keep 3 or so for roasting. DS and I are the only ones that eat squash)

Wish I could just keep the squash as is...but we don't have a place to keep it. Our basement is the warmest room in the house in the winter...can't keep onion, potatoes or apples either. I have to can them or watch them rot.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Jen--I know some people who wall off a corner of the basement with blueboard insulation, 2by4s and cheap OSB as cool storage (farthest corner from wood stove)

Got some applesauce canned today....got a bunch of animal feed gathered up....wild apples, cedar bows, stale bread/bagels....BECAUSE
The wood guy showed up early at my parents and we will be stacking 2 more cord tomorrow (UGH!!!!!) and need to make sure the animals are completely satiated on their side of the fence!!! At least its 15 degrees cooler and much dryer air this week...last week was 85 degrees and almost 70 humidity when the wood was being stacked...

Might stop on the way and grab some quarts at kmart tomorrow....I have plenty to fill them! I have coupons and points to use so cheap jars!:happy:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Have a load of pint jars in the dishwasher and the kitchen set up for canning.
I am going to try hard to get my broth/stock/doggie delight canned tonight. DH left super early with a truck load for the farm. I 've been out to feed and get the farm hand supervisor here,lined out for the remainder of the week. 

May have rain late tonight....PLEASE< PLEASE. We are so dry here. Cooler tomorrow.
HOT 100F and super sticky today.

BTW - 105 days until Christmas.

Off and running.... have a blessed day!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

mpillow said:


> Jen--I know some people who wall off a corner of the basement with blueboard insulation, 2by4s and cheap OSB as cool storage (farthest corner from wood stove)



That might be a thought...I'll run it past DH. Ours is warm due to boiler heat - so we have HOT pipes running all over the basement. In the summer when it's humid and the pipes are cool/cold it will rain down there if we don't have a dehumidifier running 24/7, which puts a bunch more heat into the basement!! Got to love an OLD house...or so we keep telling ourselves.

Next load of acorn squash is in the plans this morning then girl scouts after lunch....so the kids are trying to get through school fast. Not sure if that will derail my caning or not?? I did bake up 8 squash yesterday, but never got scooping out the shells. So I need to start there, have to figure out how to re-heat it all....without cooking it further ...I don't want it to "mush" in the jars. Our evening is jam packed, too....but I'm free. I guess I could can then if I had to - but it supposed to be storming...and I can outside. Yeah....kids will just have to school without me today!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We missed the worst of the storms overnight but did get another 1Â½" of rain. It is definitely soggy outside. The forecast is still for possibility of frost Saturday night. The central and southern part of the state had flash flooding as they got a lot more rain. Some places got up to 7" and many got 5". 

We went to town to shop on Monday, Tuesday dh had a doctors appointment in town so more miles, then today I had to go back to town for my mammo. Three times in 3 days is a bit much! We took another load to the thrift shop and then I bought a dressy jacket, a sweatshirt jacket and 2 $1 garments for the little girl at church so spent $7.50. I looked thru the grocery ads before I went but could not see anything priced low enough to be interesting. We do not NEED anything, but I would have picked up any bargains for the pantry had I seen any.


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Since we still have lots of tomatoes ,I decided to can mincemeat out of green tomatoes and apples but have to go and buy more canning jars first .At a meeting tonight a friend was telling me she picked up a jar of mincemeat and it was $8.50 a jar. I only make about 5 mincemeat pies a year for our son and grandsons.Nobody else eats it.Hubby would ,but he is diabetic and can't. I've done it before and they liked it .And the house smells so good when you make it


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Here it is 13 yrs. later......9/11......That event that shook me hard. I started prepping with unrelenting fervor. I bought every canning jar/ lid, etc. I could get my hands on. I mean... I did some power shopping.... and I am proud to say, I have not slowed down very much at all.
I have never felt more vulnerable, than I did then. And, shame on me, if I did not do something about it!:flameproofundies:
Eventually, that brought me to all of you......which I am grateful.

103F yesterday and the front has fizzled.....no rain and not much cooler....BUMMER!

Still did not get my canning done.......Maybe tonight:smack. Training was intense yesterday....INTENSE....:grump: and all I wanted to do was rest and shake it off.... hence....canning not done.

Well, here I go.....Have a Blessed one!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

*Jen* - I've never done this (DH won't eat squash) but wonder if it might help you and others esp since you can stack the squash halves!

http://kristensraw.com/blog/2013/09/17/easy-acorn-squash-in-the-slow-cooker/


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Still waiting on my Amish paste tomatoes, I swear they are as big as my hand. But the little tomato just won't stop. I'm about to get up and put another load in the dehydrator before work. I'm excited about making tomato powder from them to put in soups and stews. Read it adds a wonderful depth of flavor. 

Hope your squash putting up went well OD! I checked on ours yesterday. Not too many, but I think will be perfect to get us through the winter without too much left over. 3 huge blue hubbards, 4 - 5 medium kubochas, 6 acorns, but no butternuts. That's close to 30 meals of winter squash which is plenty! 

DH picked most the corn yesterday, but I can't can it until Saturday. Hope it keeps some sweetness until then. I might get home Friday in time, but whenever I try to cram canning into the end of a day it's a disaster.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Caned up another batch of squash yesterday. I tried precooking this batch....I don't like the results...too mushy, doesn't look nice, will be hard to drain without losing some of the squash. I think I'll go back to pealing them raw, dicing them up, boiling them, then finally caning. Also going back to butternut squash for caning....even if i do get FREE plants of something else, lol. But that won't be for a few years....I have enough squash to hold us a while 

Gloomy day here....rained last night (storms just north west of us) sun's still not out. Kind of leaving me unmotivated. Will do the monthly shopping tonight when I take DS to class. Tomorrow's pay day, so I need to pay bills today as we will be gone all day tomorrow :happy: We are taking the kids to COSI - the "science museum" in Columbus. It's a long trip there and back.....but....we can get in free (membership with a local museum). We haven't been in years, and we NEED a field trip! DH is taking the day off and coming, too. I need to sit down and make a to-do list....or I will do nothing today.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Cold front came thru...low 60's but the high humidity hasn't abated. Another inch of rain was appreciated. Got my major over-wintering spinach bed planted and trying some Japanese yellow turnips.

Now to work on the rest of the squash. Peel, steam, mash and freeze ready to eat.

We have a rock cellar under our kitchen but of no use for food storage as the water heater and piping for hot water system are there. Too warm and too damp. So we build a double insulated room in our garage. So tightly constructed we don't even get spiders let alone mice. High-low thermometer shows it never got above 78 in there even in our near 100 degree days. Basically everything in there is long term grain/bean storage plus cases of dry milk, pasta and such. We know how to cook it all so we leave it alone and eat from our daily stores in the house.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Temps haven't made it to 60Âº yet. Feels more like late October than early Sept. which is pretty typical this year. Its been a cool summer with the exception of a couple of weeks of hot and muggy weather. 

Its supposed to rain again tomorrow morning and frost is a possibility tomorrow or Saturday night so I've got to find the old bedspreads to cover the sweet potatoes. We've had frost this early a couple of years but usually not before the last of the month. I'm probably going to turn the heat on Friday or Saturday. Arthritis and cold and damp do not get along.

I've been vacuuming, dusting and scrubbing. Potted up some flowers from the garden to save over winter and potted up some begonias I've been rooting. My former d-i-l (who is now living with my son again) has been wanting some house plants so I gave her one last time they were down and the begonias are for her too. 

I have a question -- I'm wondering if you are careful to keep kitchen counters, tables etc. that has to do with food prep very very clean? I don't really worry if my floor needs scrubbed, but counters etc. ABSOLUTELY have to be clean. Not sanitized with chemicals, but washed clean. 

The reason I'm asking is because I recently was in four different kitchens and the counters, tables and all other surfaces were cluttered and dirty. I would have a very hard time eating food from any of those kitchens. I don't have a dishwasher so I usually have some dirty dishes beside the sink, but the areas I use for food prep are always kept clean and uncluttered or at least the clutter is stuff that's used so its clean. 

One of the kitchens the lady has a glass top stove and had bread in a plastic wrapper laying on part of the stove while using two burners. There was not one inch of countertop visable under piles of stuff. In another, dirty dishes, pots & pans were piled 3' deep in the sink and on the counter. Again not an inch of counter was visable, the kitchen table was full of dirty dishes and the dining room was 3' deep in laundry. The other was not quite so bad but still was not clean. My mother is 92 (93 in less than a month) and her kitchen clean and organized.

I consider my kitchen my workplace. I want it organized so that I know where my "tools" are and that they are clean. I want to be able to walk into my kitchen and begin preparing food without having to stop and clean first. Work is just much much easier if things are in order so you don't have to waste a lot of time searching for tools or cleaning/organizing before you can begin working.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Uh Oh....Backwoods Home made a mistake in their last issue (which I already knew....they have e-mailed and Facebooked about it already). They sent a letter out to subscribers explaining the mistake and included a 30% off coupon!! Good for a cart full!! Oh....the temptation!! There have been books they have I have been drooling over for years. I'm trying to be good...but....I crave books like others crave chocolate, LOL. DH is no help, he says order them all....then he won't feel guilty ordering the plastic AR lower he wants for $40, LOL.....that man has no idea how "deep I drool". I think he's thinking I would feel so guilty ordering all those books that I wouldn't give him a bit of grief for ordering a lower, LOL. Anyways, it's fun dreaming.....I will break down and order a few, though  First count my total was $210...not counting a full set of Foxfire...another $230 or so, lol. I'm trying to get under $50 (after the discount).


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Uh oh here too! I got the 30% off coupon today from Backwoods Home and I'm trying to control the urge to go on their website. I love their books and last year got quite a few x-mas gifts for my like-minded family members. Now there's an excuse - Christmas presents  

And sorry the roasting didn't work well Ohio Dreamer. 

As for clean kitchens, it is always a battle. I can't believe how quickly our kitchen gets dirty!! And during the work week it can be worse. But neither of us cook without tidying it up, cleaning the counters etc. The cooking counters are generally clean. The dirty dishes may pile up, but they are rinsed and stacked waiting for the dishwasher to be emptied. What you're describing Ann sounds like a petri dish! And our table has an end for mail and bills but the rest is clean and tidy.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ann - I am a Licensed Food Manager, which means, I have had sanitation drilled into me. Not that I was not always exceptionally clean with food prep. I am a clean maniac in the kitchen. Counters are ALWAYS sanitized before I start ANY cooking.......whether it is cakes, a full catering event or just a snack. I also use gloves religiously. 

I have seen some You Tubes with folks canning and DIRTY and FULL ashtrays sitting on the stove and counter while they are preparing the food.....ICK! Sinks full of dirty dishes close by that you can tell have been there for a long while. ICK!

If you don't have a dishwasher, of course, you will have some dirty dishes. that is not what I am saying.... I am talking a collection.... Nasty cook tops ETC. ICK! You just can not be too clean with the kitchen. I sweep and mop before I leave the kitchen... then it is pristine for the next time. But that is just me.

No rain here......but we are cooler 72F right now.....which is our high for the day! WOOT! 

DH and I went to the feed store and placed our order. Brought home some things that they had in stock... they will deliver the bulk of feed. Time for us to start laying feed in for the winter.

I have a #10 can of Bacon grease, I have been saving and I am going to make suet cakes very soon.
I also have enough dryer lint and wax to make fire starters. Pine cones are plentiful in East Texas, so, I don't have to worry about gathering them up!

Received an Amazon auto ship (paper products) and got it put away. Dog food order came in earlier in the week.......Need to lay some of that in also.

I need to muck the loafing shed and add manure to compost pile....We have a nice one already started at the new farm. It will be time to add bedding to the shed soon for the equine family members.

I am going to man the burn pile again this weekend....if the wind cooperates.
I am determined to get the orchard area prepared.
I also plan to trim the hedges.....dh brought me a new cordless trimmer....yeah!:clap: More compost material! I am going to be chin deep in leaves soon, so. I need to get all the green in the mix, I can.

Training again all day along, and it is a whipping! 2-3 more weeks to go. UGH! ( Heavy Sigh).

Off again, as usual have a Blessed one and enjoy the cooler temps!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Kitchen counter - guilty :awh:. My kitchen counters are a dumping zone....it's not unusual for me to be cooking next to drills, lumber, and other non-kitchen type things. Counters are usually rather clean, if not I wash before I start. NOW....if I'm cooking for someone not a "living in the house" family members, I clean and scrub everything down BEFORE I start cooking. I will dump things in other parts of the house so I can scrub. This time of year.....um....you need are parting medium on the bottom of your shoes to not get stuck to the floor, lol. Yes, that is a bit of an exaggeration - but on jelly years - not to big of an exaggeration.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD..what do you use to sanitize your counters? You must have a lot of tricks to share with us. Sanitation in a grid-down situation would be of utmost importance. Another thing I've seen is kitchens with only one cutting board....used for everything. Ick! And several people I know are really lax letting their trash/garbage pile up. All problems to think about...at least in the country I could bury or burn my trash and outhouses are still in common use around here.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

My house is a work in progress....so not ever as tidy as I would like....but I do add bleach to my dishwater about once a week (it disapates in about 20 min plus I'm washing stainless milk equip) and I wash my hands constantly....I use the bleach wipes on all door handles and toilet lever at regular intervals and whenever I handle chicken...especially when kids are home after being "social".....

Wood is stacked....animals stayed in....I'm working on a list of "paperwork" type stuff (med bills, taxes, ins etc) plus I have to lic 2 vehicles this month, finish up canning tomotaoes (I got some q's) and beets and dig potatoes....some scrap wood in the pasture from apple tree pruning to cut up (its been 40's in the morning!), put the AC away....and a million other things that pop up like weeds in the garden!


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

We had 2.25&#8221; of rain and now the temps are in the 60&#8217;s. Not sure how much more we will get out of the garden but still picking zucchini and cucumbers. Dug up the rest of the potatoes and they are excellent this year. We picked one of the pumpkins and some gourds for decorating. The back of the pumpkin is not very pretty, the bugs got to it, but the rest looks fine for now.
We have been eating out of the freezer to make room for more zucchini bread. I like to have 10-12 loaves of different varieties (banana, chocolate chip, pineapple, applesauce) to give as gifts or just pull out when there is no time to bake. 
Now that canning and freezing season is about over, I am concentrating my preps on saving money. I have been planning trips to CVS to stock up on vitamins, dish soap, toothpaste, etc. using coupons, sales, and Extra Bucks. Yesterday my total bill was $53.53. I paid only $9.22 and got $8.50 in Extra Bucks. Hit a garage sale and got a wrought iron trellis, double shepherd&#8217;s hook, 2 bags of books and a skirt for $2.25. I also found a lot of end-of-the-season deals at a nursery. Instead of buying plants, I got wedding and Christmas gifts in the gift shop: a wine rack, 8 candle sticks, 3 sets of coasters, 2 flower pots, 4 containers of vase fillers, napkin rings, and more for $10! 
As for keeping the kitchen clean, I too am a fanatic. We have a peninsula where DH and I eat if it is just the 2 of us. That area and the rest of the counters are cleaned with hot, soapy water after and before each meal. If I am cooking meat, especially chicken, the counters are all cleaned with bleach. No dirty dishes in the sink or on the counter overnight, floors swept daily. I think I have been this way for a long time. My daughter and my sons all have immaculate kitchens. 
Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm still alive and here!:spinsmiley: been busier than a one legged man in a rear kicking contest. Long story longer, it almost ended between DH and I. In fact he asked me to leave and I did. We are back and have had some marraige counseling, we got some serious communicating done and we are doing better. We realized that one of our problems was the place we were living. neither one of us was happy. God gave us a message by way of our tenants moving out of our old house so we are moving back there. It works out because his mom and stepdad are getting older and have health problems and really needed a 1 story house so they are going to be moving in here and renting out thiers. It all worked out! Not much has been done on the prep front except for getting the other house ready to move back into. Hugs for everybody!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

farmersonja - glad you were able to work things out with your dh and the house exchange is going smoothly.

It dropped into the low 40's last night and I turned on the furnace. The night before I had trouble sleeping because I couldn't get warm enough. Tonight the forecast is frost and I've not been able to get into the garden because is raining and raining again. Its supposed to stop soon, but I'm concerned about covering the sweet potatoes. The cover will immediately be wet and a wet cover is useless. Guess I'll just have to hope the sweet potatoes are developed and mature enough. I would like to cover my mums and a couple other flowers but will use kitty litter buckets for those. I usually try to save my cherry tomato and since its staked in a cage a cover should work on that. I'm going to pick everything I can and let the rest go. I'm not ready for frost!!!!!!!!! I love green and winter gray scape depresses me.

I moved another 2 bushels of potatoes from the garage to the storage room. Carrying heavy baskets down the steps was not fun, but now its done. I can only manage about 1/2 bushel weight at a time. 

I was watching u-tube videos yesterday on dehydrating and learned that I need to blanch my peppers and celery before dehydrating. I've dehydrated both in the past but did not like the end results. According to this video, if you do not blanch before dehydrating peppers and celery will not re-hydrate into a good product which was exactly my problem. I have a bunch of peppers on the counter to blanch and cut up for the dehydrator. Also, the video suggested cutting peppers into strips instead of chopping as they dehydrate down too small when chopped. She also suggested using parchment under the celery which I've never tried in my dehydrator. I'm not sure that would work when there is no fan to circulate the heat.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

oh my....picked another 40# of ripe tomatoes and 20# zucchini:smack

found out all I have to do to get DH employer to reimburse deductible....around $800 back in our pocket!!! YAY!!! I thought it didnt kick in until full $3000 was met but is as you go....AWESOME! Maybe I will go to the doc and have a full work up after all these years of procrastination.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

farmersonja said:


> :spinsmiley: been busier than a one legged man in a rear kicking contest.


Haven't laughed this hard in a while (since assy hams??), that's a new one to me


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Just going to stalk you all for a bit...way too much going on (all good) to spend much online time...more furniture building, finishing up the library/study, big annual camping trip coming up, moving more "inherited" goods from MO to KY and way, way more.

Ya'll keep busy and enjoy the cooler weather (if you've got it that is)...and keep posting...don't get to pop in to post often but I get emails daily that keep me motivated!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm been AWOL with jury duty (had to report and sit around all day, but didn't get chosen to serve, and I was excused for the remainder of my term, which would have ended today), and then several days of severe headaches and lethargy. Blech, I hate that! Starting to feel somewhat better, and hoping to be able to get in the garden again tomorrow. 

Temp dropped to 39* overnight last night, maybe lower, but that was the temp at 8:45 this morning. BRRR.  Forecast was for a good 10* higher than that...I'm so not ready for tomato season to end! I have sheers wrapped around the outside of the tomato beds, so I hope that was enough to protect them last night. I didn't even get outside to look at them today, I felt so cruddy.  It's already into the 40's at 10pm tonight, so I suspect it's going to be another cold night. Really need to push myself to get out there NOW and cover the tops of the tomato beds with sheets, and bring in the potted begonias, tomato starts and cukes.

While I was in town for jury duty, I stopped at Lowe's and picked up another 20 bags of solar salt for the water softener. Forgot to ask for the bag they shorted me last time, darn it. I figure I'll need to go to town at least once more this month, so I'll pick it up then, along with another 20 bags of salt. That should put me in fairly good shape for the winter. I won't be using so much salt then, with the rainy season on (should it ever arrive). The water in my house is finally clear, and I won't need to irrigate during the winter. 20 bags is my limit in the SUV - even with salt stacked up front and in the back seats, the back end was still sagging and stopping time was extended. Should my ds ever finish with my F-150, I can do some more serious hauling then.

Really do need to get my truck back - I need to haul firewood. I may have to text sonny-boy in the morning and see if he could look at my chainsaw and framing nailer, and if he's willing to come cut and split firewood with me for a while before it gets too hot to work. Supposed to be around 90* all weekend and through Tuesday, but possibly rain the rest of the week, so firewood is looking more urgent all the time. 

Also need to climb up on the shed roof with Abby holding me, so I can trim up the last sheets of roofing plywood and start tar papering and shingling it. I'm so close to having that silly shed finished, and hot weather is good for setting shingles. Need the framing nailer fixed so I can side the lean-tos and add the run-in for the horse on the backside, too. Been looking at my list and realizing how many of my projects require the framing nailer, chainsaw and pickup to accomplish!

With jury duty looming, I ended up freezing that salmon whole. I know I'm going to regret that when it comes time to do something more with it, but I'm glad I did, since the headaches that hit right after would have meant the fish would have been wasted. After paying $60 for it, I am not gonna let that happen!!!

Updated to add: Okay, I checked on the tomatoes and they are fine, brought in the begonia and tomatoes, and started a load of laundry. Sprayed the shower stall with rust remover bathroom cleaner, and will have to go back and do that a few more times to get all the nasties off the walls. Now that I don't have iron water, I may be able to have a pretty shower stall, lol!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Have 8 pints of creamed corn in the canner! This is our first ever successful corn season. We've never had enough grow for more than a few meals before. And I have enough left over for corn chowder. 

My sister in Idaho had a hard frost last night, she got 1/2 her tomatoes harvested yesterday, covered the rest but they still got hit. She's freezing her peppers since they were already frozen this morning. Ugh. We're hot right now, but have some 39's at night coming up. 

Just sold our 13 ft fiberglass camper to my nephew for much less than it's worth (it's a collector's item) but he loves it and I love to help him out, he's such a good kid. A 30 year old kid. Now we're looking for a truck camper and the truck it's going to go on to get us across the country in June!! Gotta see what else we can load him up with when he comes down to pick up the camper.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We had a light spotty frost last night. I'd covered a bunch of stuff so its okay. I haven't been out to look for frost damage, but nothing looks like it got hit much.

I canned 7 quarts and 9 pints of tomatoes today. Also, blanched, sliced and put last of green peppers in the dehydrator. Finished drying pinto beans and lima beans I picked yesterday. My dining room table is still full of trays of tomatoes -- green tomatoes. Hopefully they will ripen and not rot. 

For some reason my yellow Jubilee tomatoes are always my nicest tomatoes. Today I decided to can some jars with just yellow tomatoes and ended up with 3 quarts. I'm glad I did it that way because when I mix yellow with red its not nearly as attractive. I'm going to have some weird looking chili one of these days!

I have a lot of pinto beans and lima beans left in the garden. I'm trying to pick when they are fully mature and somewhat dry. I've lost a lot of the lima beans to rot due to the excess amount of rain we're having. The limas are bush beans. The pintos are climbers so I'm not lost so many of them although I'm finding a lot of sprouted beans when I shell them. I should invest in more fencing and grow more climbers as I know its very hard to get mature dry beans off of bush plants. The rows of green beans that I left to go to seed are rotting more than drying so that may be a total bust.

Where my sister lives just south of Des Moines, they had 7" of rain the other day. She has a sump pump and a back up sump pump, both fairly new, both burned out after running for 4+ hours straight. She ended up with water in her finished basement. I'm not sure how much damage she had. I think my late f-i-l had the right idea -- house on top of a hill and no basement -- that's exactly what he bought when he retired!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Vosey* and *Ann*, we got hit with 36* last night and it was enough to do in my tomatoes after all. :Bawling: Abby and I picked all the tomatoes and I took some cuttings that may or may not take, since the foliage was dead. Sure glad I brought in my begonias. I dug the 2 little cucumber plants and potted them, but they look pretty rough. Cukes aren't fond of transplantation anyway. If they make it, they make it, if not, oh, well.

Along with picking all the tomatoes, I picked all the Chehalis apples. I have a few Fujis left on 2 trees, but that's all. Looks like the garden season is just about over for this year. 

I sharpened the lawnmower blade today, but managed to get oil in the air filter so I need a new air filter before I can mow.  I probably needed to replace the filter anyway, so not a big deal, just means I can't mow until after my next trip to town.

Still working on Abby's hair and making progress on it, bit by bit.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

The bull is on a hook in the cooler FINALLY!

It all went smoothly this morning....thank goodness! He did wake me up banking on the fences again this morning.....he'll never do it again! HA!

My house is a mess but as long as DH is underfoot I cannot make any progress....

Getting a little chilly here...


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Lots of little things and not major jobs for now.
Finished my dehydrating grapes for 2 quarts of raisins.
Canned 3 pints of pears with more to go but a lot more waste than I expected...they are kinda small and organic buggy and the fallen ones had bruises to cut off.
Pan "roasted" in olive oil a quart of ancho and anahiem peppers to freeze since there are plenty more for fresh use the next few weeks. Bells for my Italian cooking are doing better than usual too! Smallish but more than I usually get.
Got another pint of dried catnip with more drying now(I just hang it).
Got a new queen bee in one of my top bar hives....I THINK all is well.
Not pleased with tomatoes.....only 4 quarts.Will do another 1 any day but after that I'm unsure if they'll make it...forecasts look good though. One tray of cherry tomatoes to dehydrate and figuring out what else to put in there. Eating last eggplant (only had one plant this year) in a lasagne and plenty of summer squash and cuces for a month or more. Thinking of dill/fermenting some cuces with my grape leaves that make them crisp!
Topped off tunafish "shopping"with 14 cans. Got some instant coffee for pantry too.
Still thinking of inventory on truck supplies and pantry but that may wait until after harvest season......unless I get a wild hair in the wee hours like I sometimes do!

PS- Got my milkweed seeds in the mail to plant for the monarch butterflies next year! That's another thread on this forum.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

At 6:15 tonight I looked out and thought, wow it's getting dark early. But no, it was the wildfire smoke, which has been bad for a while, but it was so thick not only was it making it dark but the sun was a very disturbing blood red. I tried to take pictures but the color wasn't captured. Very end of the world looking. 

I got more tomatoes in the dehydrator and DH dug the last of the potatoes. But otherwise did not accomplish much today. It was hot, 90's, so we went to the lake for the afternoon, maybe the last lake day! We've already said that several times.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I got my jars from yesterday's canning washed and hauled to the basement shelves. Glad that's done. Today was a beautiful day with temps in upper 60's. Rain is in the forecast for later tonight and tomorrow morning. Wish we could send some of this moisture to the fire areas.

I found a ham bone in the freezer and brought it and a gallon of dried pinto beans and 7 quart jars (last of my wide mouth quarts) up from the basement and plan to can beans this week. I still have onions to dehydrate and sweet potatoes to cook, puree and freeze. Don't think I'll run short of projects anytime soon!

I'm going to Menards tomorrow and plan to buy two boxes of 1/2 gallon jars. I've had a terrible time with soda crackers going rancid so I'm going to start vacuum sealing them in 1/2 gallon jars. I did some over a year ago and they were fine when I opened them last night. We eat a lot of soup with crackers during the winter months but I've been unable to keep a prep amount of crackers on-hand without them going bad. Hopefully the vacuum sealing will allow me to have preps of crackers. 

Dh has tremors and today he was making syrup for hummingbird feeders and slopped the syrup down into the burner on the stove. He wiped it up and didn't mention he'd done that and when I went to fix supper the burner wouldn't light. I used a lighter and got it going. Then when I did the dishes and started wiping off the stove I saw all this black stuff where the syrup had burned on the stove under my pan -- pressure pan so very hot! Took me ages to take everything apart and clean up the burned on mess. The burner was lighting again when I got done. Last time he made syrup the termor struck when he was measuring sugar so I had that all over the place. I've absolutely forbid him to add the food coloring!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*Mutti* - Mostly, I use bleach....It is still the best out there. I sometime will use a commercial disinfectant.....but, I prefer simple bleach.

We went to the new farm, it had been raining and was misting heavily. I gave up on trimming hedges and burning. 

I made breakfast of sausage patties, sausage gravy, biscuits and scrambled eggs. Taco Soup for lunch and a Roast browned and simmered all day in an electric skillet with veggies..... mac and cheese and...garlic butter biscuits!
All three meals were prepared before daylight....except for baking the biscuits.

The day dried a bit and after MUCH effort, I got the burn pile going..... Dh and our cousin manned the pile, I went in and started painting. I disassembled a closet... we are going to line it with Cedar.

Border Collies did much better this trip.

I got up early yesterday and trimmed the hedges, cleaned up the debris....put it on the burn pile. Swept the long front porch and put a new mat out that simply says......HOME. Filled and hung Humming Bird, Finch and Oriole feeders...... Few more chores and a lite breakfast....we packed up and came back. Started chores here.

More training this week.............:bored:

*Sonja*- Hang in there!!

Better run... Have a Blessed day


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Busy weekend, sort of. Got up an going Saturday washed and put jars away, ordered new gun, prepped the wood pile for wood - which took making a larger pad, cleaning up years of debris, etc and finally SLAM. Went to get a log splitter (9:30) and they were all out, lol. Called around and decided the hardware store down the street was the best bet after all....so we called and reserved one for Sunday. Sprint the rest of the day puttering here and there. DH cast bullets....I honestly don't remember what I did.

Yesterday we picked up the splitter after church. Dh and I started working, DD got home from church an hour later and started helping. Wow, was I worn out doing 3 peoples job for an hour! DD and I were in constant motion, but keeping up. Finally 2 hours later DS was home from church (my kids do everything possible for thier age level at church...High Schooler have the most options, that why he's gone the longest). In total we ran that splitter for 6 hours! We almost finished, but had to return it to the store (could have kept it till today...but then I would have had to return it with DH's truck. Monday is NOT a good day to switch cars.) If we hadn't taken that 45 break at 3:00 for lunch...maybe we would have gotten done. Then again, if we hadn't taken the break we might have gotten hurt and had angry words due to hunger, lol. Picked up one of those Family Boxes at McD's for supper....at 5:00. Kids made it back to church by 5:30  Let's just say they slept well last night


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

DH had an unexpected day off yesterday, so we picked apples, then worked calves. It went really well, then I went to a friends and picked up 5 gallons of raw milk. Got home, DD had fixed dinner, so I got the milk in the freezer (I love 2L bottles), and hit the hay.

Today, DH is ordering more fuel, so I need to put gas and diesel in the equipment before the gas company gets here. Then it's on to getting the stuff that froze this weekend put up.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Well I woke up with a tweaked back between my shoulder blade and waist....it hurts to breath and swallow...and use the bathroom:tmi::ashamed:

Let this be a lesson...teach your children well....you never know when they'll have to step up and get 'er done...I did get down to the barn and milk but DD13 had to carry grain, hay, milk....and feed and water, do laundry and probably do most of the tomato canning today....she's done well thus far!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Glorious day here yesterday so spent it working in gardens. Took tomato clips off and pulled/burned all the vines. Picked beans and pulled plants as no new blossoms frost will soon be here. The newer patch just starting to blossom so may get a picking. Will cover if needed but the days growing shorter slow plant growth so may end up chicken feed after all! See deer tracks in the corn patch.

Got the strawberry beds weed....whew,. what a job. Every plant has put out 3-5 runners. Still dealing with the bindweed but slowly getting ahead. Noted that the end of the garden that had the woodpile on it and a lot of bark has very little while the other end is heavy with it. a Ph problem??? 

Pa got that garden worked up. Looks like the vetch is coming up. Need a good soaking rain instead of these heavy downpours. Woke up to rain but only a trace in rain gauge.

Beegrowing...noted that dill seems to attract monarchs also. Supposed to be nice tomorrow so will check bees, re-arrange the hive bodies and perhaps take off more honey. Busy bees working goldenrod right now. Zyrtec for me so they can work this good pollen source.

Finally got up on the roof and checked the chimney. As presumed a big bird nest. Cleaned out and put hardware cap over chimney. Rather use the Wonderwood in kitchen until really cold weather arrives.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Mutti said:


> Got the strawberry beds weed....whew,. what a job. Every plant has put out 3-5 runners. Still dealing with the bindweed but slowly getting ahead. Noted that the end of the garden that had the woodpile on it and a lot of bark has very little while the other end is heavy with it. a Ph problem???
> Beegrowing...noted that dill seems to attract monarchs also. Supposed to be nice tomorrow so will check bees, re-arrange the hive bodies and perhaps take off more honey. Busy bees working goldenrod right now. Zyrtec for me so they can work this good pollen source.


Relating!  !
I haven't even looked at my strawberry "mess" and Really need a third area started for them. Mine in my partly shaded bed sound just like yours,although my full sun bed got scortched enough to look easy to weed out. AND I have one bed overrun with some kind of vine like bindweed too! Argh. I'm thinking of just putting "weeds" and herbs in that one but I MUST keep it from spreading any further. I'm considering digging out the whole darn thing and dumping the soil in our wooded area but ohhhhhh the "work". It really hurts the ol' bod these days for me to shovel That much!
Maybe my dill was what attracted the couple of monarchs I've seen out here...at the time I couldn't tell as they landed here and there but didn't stay long. 
I've had a tiny swarm (size of 2 softballs) leave one of my hives! DUMB bees! It seems too late in the season!!!! I didn't even have another nuc box to shake them into,darn it all since I'd filled mine And got a split into a third hive this year already. I don't mind one of my hives swarming and don't have neighbor problems BUT I just don't think they'll Make it this late. Well,I have to heave a big sigh and trust Mother Nature on this one....hope they had a real good new home scoped out!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We had rain again today, cloudy and windy the rest of the day so I went to town and got that out of the way. Dh has a medical appointment on Fri. so we will have to go back to town then. If there are any bargains advertised in Wed. grocery ads I will shop the specials. Otherwise, we'll go to the doctor and straight back home. The hospital is on the edge of town nearest us so we if we don't need to shop we can avoid going into the shopping areas.

I got 2 boxes of half gallon jars at Menards and several boxes of crackers at Aldis so once I get the jars washed and thoroughly dry I will vac seal the crackers. I also have jars I brought up for pinto bean canning plus a couple of non-canning jars to wash up this evening. I use the non-canning jars for vacuum sealing. I think coffee originally came in these jars back in the 1930's and I have quite a few of them. I've used them in the past for waterbath canning and never had one break, but prefer to keep them for vac sealing.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Spent a quiet day today - thought I had all my pipes cleared out, but after running the rust out of the outside hydrant, I had rusty water in the bathtub today. Had to run the cold for quite a while to clear it out again. I think some sediment may have gotten into the washer line, too, as it is filling veeerrrry slowly now. It's Abby's laundry day, and I've told her to finish filling the washer with the hose, finish the load, and then we'll pull the washer out and clear the hoses and filter screens on the lines. I'll probably also hook the hose to those outlets and run it until I'm sure there isn't any rusty water that would damage our clothes.

Spent some time skimming the pool and bleached it, but I need to get in it and use the vacuum on the bottom - I'm debating whether to keep the pool set up this winter. I think it's a big enough body of water to be able to keep it from freezing and possibly ruining the pool, but what if it isn't? I have a cover and floats to keep it clean during the winter, and it will be a good prep to keep it filled. Maybe if I just go out and bang on the sides of it during cold weather (to keep any ice on the sides from building up, so it doesn't start freezing and pushing on the outsides or on the blow up ring)? Thoughts? We generally only get a few real deep freezes long enough to freeze 5 gallon buckets solid, if that helps?

Still working on Abby's hair - making a bit of progress every day. I trimmed the ends off last night. It's amazing how much fuller it looks with 4" of scraggly hair trimmed off.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*Beegrowing* - If it was not for "early morning wild hairs", I'd never get anything done these days!:teehee:

Training until noon..... then off for my treatment at the Oncologist.

DH found a radiator leak in one of our BIG trucks....huge crack...It has to go to the shop and get a new one. We *cannot* have any of our large vehicles down......This is a Working Farm.

Grrrrr.... just swatted a mosquito.... bit me three times, before I got the sucker!

I still hope to get that broth, I have been simmering for days and days, canned. It should be awesome......I added yet another roasted chicken carcass to the pot! That makes 6!

Delivered a CoCoNut cake for a B-Day, yesterday......That I baked and iced on Sunday afternoon.

Feed order will be delivered today......That means, I will be really busy stowing, after I get home.

Well. I'm off and running........have just the best one!


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

Manygoats - I'm not sure I'd leave the pool up. The issue is that it will continue to freeze, little by little, without enough time or heat inbetween to thaw any. But I don't really know your area - is there anyone else with a pool you can compare notes with?

I didnt get as much done yesterday as I would have liked, so I really need to kick it in gear today. I plan on working on tomatoes most of the day - I"ll can some Rotel-type tomatoes, then just puree the rest. I have crabapples I need to get juiced for jelly as well.

And laundry, and going to town (if I can fit it in), and cleaning, and doing some baking.... Just always seems like there's not enough hours in the day.


----------



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

Not much progress will be made today, I'm sure. Working for 8 hours, dentist with daughter, and dinner is probably all I can manage. Hopefully I will get around to making strawberry jam with berries I froze earlier in the season. The freezer is filled to the brim. Now that the garden is quieter, I have time to process everything.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Between company and car buying, I've not gotten much done!! Next group (my 3rd sister and her new beau) are coming in late tomorrow and will leave on Friday. They plan to go para-sailing over Lake George. I think I'll watch from the ground! Have to do some cleaning today. We've tried to keep things picked up since the last group.

I did get salsa canned on Saturday and Sunday. DH goes through it really fast. I have this year's tomatoes in the freezer yet so I'll make pizza sauce after company leaves. Still have tomatoes in the garden and huge amounts of cherry tomatoes on the potted plants. Need to dig potatoes and get garlic back in the ground. Cukes and zukes are about done. Still a few beans including the ones I left to dry on the vine.

Need to start listing a lot more on ebay. I'm getting overrun with "inventory"! Going to another library book sale this Saturday and then will go get some fresh apples. Tried of eating last year's apples.

Going to the podiatrist about my poor feet. He said that my arches have collapsed so badly that my feet are twisted like a dish rag! Doing PT to try and train them to walk straight!!


----------



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

Cindy in NY said:


> Need to dig potatoes and get garlic back in the ground.


HIGHJACK ALERT!  Cindy how do you know when you're potatoes are ready? I have a bunch accidentally growing in the compost bin. I have been waiting to harvest them. Also how do I "harden" them for storage? I live in the hills of WMASS. I wasnt thinking of putting the garlic in till late October...but I've never grown garlic before


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

I think my canning is finished for the year. I made salsa last night and have 3 tomatoes left to eat on sandwiches, a few cucumbers for salad, and maybe enough zucchini for one meal or a few loaves of bread. It was a good year for cucumbers and strawberries. Everyone loves the Claussen-recipe dill pickles, and I have enough berries in the freezer for 5 more batches of jam...looks like I am not finished with the canning! I need space in the freezer for turkey and ham when it goes on sale soon.

My DGS loves sports, and I always end up playing soccer, basketball, or baseball when we go to visit. On Sunday we played a family game of wiffle ball, and I slipped in the wet grass and fell flat on my face running to 1st base. I felt fine at the time but after I finished canning last night, my whole body started to ache. The cold/damp weather doesn't help either. Please send the Ben-Gay!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

my4fireflies said:


> HIGHJACK ALERT!  Cindy how do you know when you're potatoes are ready? I have a bunch accidentally growing in the compost bin. I have been waiting to harvest them. Also how do I "harden" them for storage? I live in the hills of WMASS. I wasnt thinking of putting the garlic in till late October...but I've never grown garlic before


You're supposed to dig potatoes after the plant dies. I have some in my compost bin that still have a lot of green on the plant so I'll leave them for a while. The others have just about finished dying off. We dig ours and put them in trays in the garage for about a week and then store in the basement. We put them near the washer and dryer so it stays a bit more humid then near the dehumidifier. Remember don't store onions near your potatoes or apples!

I think you can put garlic in anytime between now and the ground freezing. We put them in and cover with about 4" of straw. We have the short metal fencing around the beds to keep the straw in place. What variety are you planting? Music and Martin's get the biggest here but the one that lasted longest in storage was Oregon Blue.

What are you near in MA? DH worked in Pittsfield for about 6 months many years ago.


----------



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm about 45 min SE of Pittsfield in the hill towns. I ordered Killarney red. No sure why I picked that one. Lol


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

MGM..don't know how big your pool is but in our 24" above ground pool we just drop the water below the inlets /outlets, take the pump and store in cellar so it won't freeze and let it go. No problems doing it this way for 26 yrs. here in MO and for 10 yrs. in MI even in the coldest years. Have had a pool cover part of the time but they don't seem to last long in the winter winds and expensive. In the spring we hit Walmart buying shock and a product called Green to Blue which will literally turn your pool clear overnight. Probably chemicals I don't want to name but it works and saves many days of shocking and trying to get pool to correct Ph. Serious vacumning will finish the job.

I love 2 qt. jars. Have many antique ones plus new and all my everyday staples are stored in them and refilled as needed. Out in the open where I can see what I have or need. Got a box of brand new zinc tops when son helped friend clear out her Grandma's house. Neat find. 

Son and I hitting the road Thursday to a quilt show in Springfield with some stops on the way at the Amish auction in Seymour and a couple of flea markets. We are wearing our most gaudy homemade socks and going to spend some money frivolously!!! Pa, our favorite curmudgeon, will stay home and guard the fort. Our wood guy has promised delivery this week. He is not a shopper, doesn't like to stop during a trip just "cause" and hates eating at fast food! All the fun of a road trip stripped away.....


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, my son has been exposed to a valuable lesson. Not sure it has sunk in yet, but it will in time....maybe. He worked at camp all summer....making money. First job ever; he had a BLAST! He has thought about the money and decided he wants an ipod. Fine...it's his money he earned it. So we sat down and crunched the numbers, today. He owes us $110 - he has to pay us back 1/2 the cost of the uniforms he had to have to work ($140 we paid for him), plus we spotted him $40 for his trip to KY as he was due one more pay when he left. I didn't want to crunch numbers till we had all the pays, since I have to be creative in seeing them. Today was THE day, we pulled out 10% for tithe, and 20% had to stay in for "permanent" savings. Anytime our kids get money we have taught them 10% to tithe, 20% to savings and the rest in the pocket. I also had him "reserve" $50 for taxes (he made just under $600, so that seems reasonable for State, Local, and Federal - Fed and State came out of his check, so he should only need to pay local....and they don't discount anything!) That left him $50 more then he needed to by a re-furbished ipod. He did make a good choice and did good research to find what he wanted at the best price possible (skipping e-bay.......we have a BAD track record buying electronics on e-bay, so we no longer are willing to - but we do use them for price comparison ). I hope these lesson sinks in. 1) "stuff" costs sweat and time - it's not free. 2) Expenses paid first.....then fun.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Good job Ohio! I think the reason so many young people have financial difficulties is that their parents never took the time to teach them. Of course, a lot of parents don't have a clue regarding their own finances.

I canned 7 quarts of 2004 harvested pinto beans today. One jar didn't seal so we'll be having chili one night this week.

I pulled 4 rows of green beans today and saved seeds from them. Picked lima beans and will pull them tomorrow. I've got a tray of green bean seed sitting on the kitchen cupboard drying. I don't want heat on seeds I'm planning to use for next year's planting. Lima beans and pinto beans are in the dehydrator. Tomorrow I want to pull the peppers and start on the tomatoes. Some of the vines are blighted and I want them on the burn pile asap. 

I bought 2 stalks of celery at Aldis for 88Â¢ each. I'm planning to blanch and dehydrate.

I have quite a few of the antique 1/2 gallon jars and I use them for staples too. So handy and attractive as canisters. I have both clear and blue/green jars. I also use the blue/green quarts and pints for storing dry foods as I don't can in them.


----------



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

Going to the butcher to restock freezer with chicken. 52 cents a pound. Going to divide it and prepare it with seasonings then freeze into meals. BBQ, hot wings, teriyaki, etc. Freeze it for ready to cook meals.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

52 cent/# chicken...that's a good deal!

Herbs are the theme of the week. I have a dehydrator full of basil right now (yes, it smells good in here!), cilantro is the plan for tomorrow. Yesterday I dried feverfew and catnip. Should do mint as well....it was a good year for mint. My chocolate mint even took off....I can't wait to try that as a tea 

Some warm days are coming this weekend, so I'm not ready to pull the rest of the garden, yet. Few things might yet ripen.http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I started clearing off the garden. I left 4 tomatoes but the rest are now history. I picked about a bushel of green tomatoes that are in the garage for now. I'll give away quite a few and the rest I will use as they ripen. I've never made green tomato anything, but I'll be looking at recipes to see if there is anything I think we would eat.

I pulled the lima beans and picked another few pods which added up to another cup of beans for the dehydrator. I pulled out the peppers as they were done producing. Although the plants were extremely healthy and green there were no peppers or blooms -- they don't like cool weather!

Tomorrow I'm going to pick the remaining 3 rows of green beans and then decide whether or not to pull them. They are still blooming and setting beans but the bugs are suddenly eating them. I also want to harvest and dry mint as I love mint tea. I got the potato vines burned. The cucumbers are done so they can be pulled and put on the burn pile. My muskmelon has been a huge disappointment. Before they are ripe something is ruining them so I guess those vines can be added to the burn pile. 

I found one zinna head that I picked for seed. Mostly they are still blooming like crazy and the butterflies are all over them. Lovely! I grabbed handsful of some yellow flowers that reseed and spread the seeds in other spots. I will watch the zinnas and marigolds for dried seed heads as I want to save seed and plant lots next spring. The zinnas have out done themselves this year and I'm really enjoying them as I can see them from the kitchen sink where I seem to spend a LOT of time.

I also burned the "burn" pile although it was kind of wet so smoltered more than burned. At least I reduced the size by 3/4's. I have two huge piles of tomato vines in the garden yet to be moved to the burn pile but I ran out of steam before I got them hauled. Dh hauled one pile over but that was the limit of what he was able to do today.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Gosh, y'all have been busy - I feel like a slacker!
*Fireflies*, WELCOME! I can't believe you found whole chickens for .52/lb - that is an awesome price. 
*Jen*, You're doing a good job on training up a financially responsible young man! :goodjob:
*TDD*, hope all goes well with your infusion. Will it be the last one?
*Mutti*, is your pool a rigid or flexible-sided model? If flexible and you can keep it up through a MI winter, I think I can get through a fairly mild SW WA winter. We get a couple cold snaps in an average winter, but more rainy weather than anything. Of course, winters have been anything, but average lately, lol. Maybe draining the water below the blow-up ring? No filter to worry about.
*moldy*, if I was in KS, I'd have to worry about the pool freezing up more and more, but our winters are more mild, due to the Pacific Ocean. I wish I did know someone locally who kept a pool set up through the winter, but there aren't even that many folks who even set up this size pool - summer is short and a lot of people just go to the river or set up a kiddy pool. :shrug:

So, I think I'm going to get out the pool cover ($4 on close-out at WM last year) next week and close it down. We still have 90* weather in the forecast this weekend, which is late in the year for so hot, so I'll keep it open through then, at least. I haven't been swimming as much as the water is noticeably chillier, but I'm not ready to call it quits yet!

The project last night and today has been extension cord repair. I had a bucket full of coiled up extension cords that Muttley ate in his puppy days. I now have a number of repaired cords that are actually useful, as well as a couple of spare pieces left over.  

I also set up the extension cord and timer on the hen house - the light will come on tomorrow morning at 3am - oh joys - I'm sure that Brewster will be greeting the "morning" loud and clear. I need to dig out another timer to put on the barn stall that the chicken "teenagers" use as their home. They are nearing laying age. Abby found one of them sitting in the nest box in there yesterday, maybe practicing? 

Continuing to work on that tangled hair - up to the crown and getting close to finishing, but it will still take probably another week of daily focus to finish the job. She has a tender scalp, so it hurts both of us when she winces so much.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:happy::bouncy:I am tickled...I FINALLY got that Chicken Broth, that I have been cooking for a flippin week....in the canner!!! I have 14 pints in the AA 921A Canner. 

I also have the"left overs' I made the broth with, simmering with Rice and Peas and Carrots and a sweet potato, for Doggie Delight! 

I loaded the dishwasher with jars to sanitize, hopefully, for tomorrow.

Dh took a truck and trailer load to the new farm and has spent the entire afternoon installing a new interior gate and elect opener.

I have bugged out on much overtime this week.....I just could not make myself stay....It cost me plenty, but I don't really care.:hair They want us to train all day for our new job and still do our old job, too.:huh:.....*NO!*

My infusion went well. I even spent some time wondering around a couple of plant places. I found a few ornamental peppers.... dh loves those potted up....but did not find much else. I noticed they are gone.... he must have took them to the new place! LOL!!

I just hit the timer for the canner... so for the next 90 fun filled minutes...I'll go out and move feed into barrels.....Oh Joy! Nothing like a whole bunch of 50lb bags of feed to lift, after you have already put in 15hrs!

I thought it might rain..... it clouded up... I heard one clap of thunder.....and we must have gotten 16 or 17 drops!:bored:

Well...out to the barn with me! Have a wonderful night!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Opps...wanted to talk to DH last night, so I turned off the dehydrator. It's a bit loud to have a conversation over. Anyways, I forgot to turn it back on.....so I'm STILL drying basil :smack

Took a quick walk through the yard while hanging laundry....I found I have more drying to do then I thought. Time to pull out the back-up dehydrator......a hand-me-down from SIL. She had it but never used it!!??

Sitting by the phone today waiting for it to ring.....my gun "should" be in today. If it arrives early enough I can pick it up today. If not I will have to stop in on my way home from Cleveland tomorrow. Either way I'm thinking our "date night" plans on Friday are changing, instead of a nice night out at a restaurant (we have a gift card) I'm thinking a grocery store chicken on the balcony at the range....


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

Got 2 new dehydrator cookbooks yesterday - will read them over the weekend and give reviews if you'd like. I just have the urge to dry a lot more this year... don't know why. 

Anyhow, made pickled crabapples (think heavy spiced syrup with a touch of vinegar to cut the sweetness) and have tomato puree cooking down. I have to work the next 3 days, so I've got to get the rest of the crabs juiced, and finish my fireballs (pickled green cherry tomatoes)


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Moldy - I'd love to know what books you got and what you think. I have a few, but haven't been overly impressed. Mostly because they called for so many ingredients and I don't have that much of a variety of dried veggies. 

The dehydrator is going with yet more tomatoes. I calculated I've dried 1500 little tomatoes so far this year! I need to get on to the peppers soon, not to mention the end of the green beans.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I got the rest of the tomatoes vines hauled to the burn pile. I pulled all the melon (and there were tons!) and cucumber vines and need to get them hauled tomorrow. Dh helped haul today. I had melon vines all over the garden and spent the summer tripping over them with the hope of harvesting lots of melons. Ended up with zero zilch none. There were maybe 6 good melons and something ate a hole in the bottom and then cleaned them out. I'm thinking voles. At least now I remember why I seldom plant melons -- take up too much space for the end results.

I tried a new chocolate cherry cake recipe this afternoon and was not impressed. That recipe is definitely not a keeper.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

What a week...I know there's still today and tomorrow but I'll be glad to see this bugger go!

Had a nice long chat with DH tonight about finances and the logic of skipping out on the annual camping trip to the Ozarks...we will be skipping. Mom is not pleased and offered to pay our way; can't get her to understand that we really CAN afford to go, we choose not to in order to get a few things paid off and taken care of around the house before winter instead. All would be fine if we went, not going just means it all gets done sooner/faster which eases my mind. I figure if she's willing to pay our way up as a bday present to the eldest spawn, she can actually save money by coming down here instead...we'll see how that goes. sigh

The plan for the rest of the week and this weekend: give the Cocker her Fall haircut (we shave her to the skin twice a year, lol), prep a spot in the mini-near-the-house garden for onion and garlic sets, figure out exactly WHERE we're moving the roses I don't particularly care for, put up the greenhouse, finish a couple of knitting projects, do a pantry/freezer twice over and make lists of things I've forgotten to get (ahem...brown sugar!).

Now the trip is postponed until next Spring, I plan on finishing out September with a bang!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

MGM..our pool is metal sides with liner. 

Had a lovely day yesterday. Off to Springfield for the quilt show. The grand prize winner was simply amazing. Many art quilts and color ideas dancing in my brain. Then we decided to stop at Baker Creek on the way home....how could I pass by their seed store? That would be crazy! They have sure been busy there updating the grounds. One of the employees said we were in luck as all the flower beds would have been pulled already except that our recent rain perked them up. Know my flowers are all putting on a flush of flowers. Hit a couple of antique stores. These arthritic hips are sure feeling all that walking today.

DIL came along with us. Said she didn't know where to look with all those dazzling quilts. Bet she was the only person "packing" at the show...know she had to be the youngest 'cept for a couple of toddlers in strollers!!!!! Son only male under retirement age, I'm sure. One of the quilts we most admired was sewn by man and machine quilted by his wife!

Got one of my 3 raised beds cleared and composted so I can plant the garlic I ordered. As much garlic as we use don't know why I don't grow it every year. Know it can be home canned. Bought several pkts mixed greens, some pak choi and more spinach at Baker Creek so will get that in today. After the rain we got our hairy vetch is up heavily. Trying to improve soil in lower part of garden. Need to get out and pick apples, too. First Red Rome Pa brought in was huge and no bug damage inside or out. Never did get around to spraying this year....or a lot of other chores but one only has so much time and energy....


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Well howdy everyone from your Resident Lurker! Hee hee.....well, that DH of mine seems to be coming around more and more to the stocking up stuff. Right now our food storage is at the highest it's ever been. I have been canning more, and slowly stocking up on the other stuff. 

I mentioned to him a short while ago about the gentleman here on HT who lives in a trailer like we do, who took his hallway and built mason jar shelving down the hallway! Well, DH took that into his mind, and got us two shelving units the big ones (not to put in the hallway, but just to have more storage). Now I am not real sure how we're going to get them into that 2nd bedroom but if we can make it happen, that's more canned goods storage.

Right now, I have 15 pints of chard sitting on the kitchen counter and I have no clue where they're going to go. Today, I will be canning - for the first time - coleslaw! I can't wait! Anyway, whew, that's even more jars - eeeekkk! We are so shy of room here.

Anyway, the gardens have been so good this year, so much food! He loves to garden, and I know we're covered as to home protection, it's just so nice to see him coming around more and more to the food prep side of it.

Canning coleslaw is something I've wanted to get around to and consider it an added "new to us" prep. How nice it will be alongside home canned beans!

He even got excited over the idea of canning bacon! Haven't done that yet but it's on the list! I can't eat "normal" bacon - have to buy the stuff that's "non-cured" as the nitrates or nitrites? in it are a trigger for my heart palpitations. So I'll have to buy a bunch of that at once so that's a big chunk out of the grocery money, so maybe in the next month..........

Anyway, I keep whittling away at it, and am so glad that I have been stocking up like I have. We have a years' supply of potatoes and peppers, about 3/4 of a year of chard, about 6 months worth of carrots, onions and green/yellow beans. Peas and corn all get eaten fresh but next year we'll be adding a lot more of both so hopefully I'll have enough to put up. The asparagus gets eaten fresh too, but next year I'll dehydrate a bunch of it. This all from the garden! Still using up last years' tomatoes and that is one crop we just didn't follow up on enough after losing all our seedlings. Oh but next year........

Love reading as always all your prepping activities!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

My back is much better....so back to work!
Actually before it was really better I had to go get hay and grain and can 14 q of tomatoes...tylenol and flexerall? were my best friends...and DD13 was a big help! Its so nice to go to the bathroom without having tears come to my eyes.

We picked another 40# tomatoes last night and woke up to just a nip of a frost (just the higher squash leaves)...especially the zuke plants which have been overly productive so I'm well stocked:thumb: Kinda happy to see some end to it....

DD at college was all stressed out on the phone last night as her laptop needed repair...."stop looking at all the memes on facebook" ...I think she must have it back and
can get after her science labs that are partly online. 

Been burning ends and chips from the wood processing pile to take the chill out of the house....today I cut up some of the apple limbs that I pruned, the goats peeled this past Spring. Not wanting to use our winter wood until after Columbus Day as there is plenty to get up off the ground !!

I need to defrost a freezer as meat from the bull will be next week.....Wood, Meat, lots of full canning jars.....winter is near!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I sitting here shaking a bit. I just found out this afternoon that my BF's husband was killed in a car accident last night. They had no insurance and home school their 3 kids (IE money's tight and now no "bread winner"). Please keep Penny and her 3 children in prayer as they adjust to the new normal.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Ohio - so sorry for your BF's loss. She will get social security for herself and the kids which should help with immediate needs. Hopefully, family and friends will donate enough to help with the funeral expenses. We've had two family members die in accidents this summer so I feel your pain.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Jen I am so sorry............oh that's just unbearable.....many hugs.....


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Ohio dreamer----OH NO....prayers to them and hugs to you!
I don't know how in need they are but things like that have a huge local response in our community. A notice is put in the weekly paper and many banks open donation accounts for free.Little stores have jars and posters with "gratefully received" donation items like food and clothing or needs for a handyman listed. Local bands will put on a music show at the park and take donations too. The awful burden of funeral expenses is usually covered and often more. Our area has 20% unemployment and families get a lot of support. I hope your friends are well cared for!


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Will be praying for your friend and children .That is so sad.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, *Jen*, I'm so sorry for your bf and her kids, as well as for you and your family. (((Hugs)))


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Ohio dreamer said:


> I sitting here shaking a bit. I just found out this afternoon that my BF's husband was killed in a car accident last night. They had no insurance and home school their 3 kids (IE money's tight and now no "bread winner"). Please keep Penny and her 3 children in prayer as they adjust to the new normal.


Prayers...my husband's dad died the same way...he was 2.5, sister 3.5 youngest was 9 months.... Social Security and mortgage ins...saved the day.
My husband's SIL gave him a scrapbook of his dad about 10 years ago and it is the BEST gift he ever received.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We had another 1Â½" of rain last night and early this a.m. so no working outside today. I'm so thankful the drought is over --- I keep trying real hard to remember that!! We took all our recycling stuff to the bins this a.m. Its always good to get it out of the garage, but it seems to accumulate quickly.

Ds called to say he would be over after church tomorrow to clean gutters and do other chores. He'd planned to come today before the rain. 

Mosquitoes are suddenly horrible again and state health department has issued a warning for West Nile. I don't know if the town will spray again this late in the season. I will need to remember to cover up and to spray.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Ann-We take bins(that fit in a PU) to the recycle center quarterly or so. Whenever I look at the jars (glass or plastic) I'm always saying to myself "how many of those should I be keeping?" even the paper... "Is that future TP or fuel?" Hahah

Took a PU bed full of recycling to the drop off section of the dump.
Dehydrated 2 trays of cherry tomatoes and 2 trays of Italian parsley.
Figured raised bed rotation for where garlic will go in a couple of weeks. Have enough of MY OWN to plant this year.yippy.
Canned 2 more quarts of tomatoes. 
Prepared and froze a quart of pears but won't can until I have more.
Made second big batch of potato salad...making lots of garden salad dinners and even with potato and hard boiled eggs added, DH and I have both lost a few pounds! yay.
Collecting first apples to store until I do the big pie-filling canning marathon (it'll actually be a relief to finally do a Big job instead of a dozen little things every day).
First (and incredibly late) ripening of Satsuma plum;first one Finally fell! I planted it as pollinator for the Santa Rosa that's been bearing 3 years. Never thought I'd have to re-think plum prep in September!ha 

Began checking my pantry rotation and inventory. Just started(10%) but found a 2013 can "lost" in the back,got miffed,and began putting big Readable dates with a sharpie on rows or "key" cans(grouped by same date)


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Ohio Dreamer - so sorry about your friend's husband dying, reminds all of us not to take our spouses for granted and always try to be prepared for a huge economic loss. 

I'm finally getting sick of tomatoes. I went out to the garden tonight and saw all the ripe little drying tomatoes on the vine - they just won't stop!!!! Yesterday I discovered a whole wall of late green beans DH planted 'just because', picked 5 lbs of beautiful, young perfect beans. And now most of those are in the dehydrator, no room for tomatoes. I did pick, peel and seed enough paste tomatoes to make and can salsa tomorrow. They are coming on so slowly, I looked up green tomato chutney recipes today just in case! 

You know your garden is too big when you find "walls of green beans" and jalapeno plants on which the jalapenos have all turned red. Our garden is not in straight rows, but a crazy, jumbled mix of rows and squares, raised beds, grow bags and fences on which climbing things grow. A mix from our old days of row gardening and our city square foot gardening. This time of year it's a maze!

And it doesn't help that our marigolds grew to 4-5 feet. Crazy! They are falling out into the pathways and smothering plants.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I've been watching a lot of how-to canning and dehydrating videos lately. I'm totally amazed at how much incorrect and down right dangerous information is out there. From not exhausting the canner to leaving jars in the canner "so they won't cool fast". Canning summer squash in a water bath for 15 minutes so it won't get mushy!! Really? And your family is still alive? I urge everyone to go to the Extension Service web site and read correct procedures and to have an up to date Ball Blue Book in your kitchen.

One video a lady was using new jars and when one didn't seal she immediately threw it away! There are so many reasons for a jar not sealing besides the jar being faulty so that is just wrong. When I have a jar not seal and I can't see a reason for the failure, I put a l on the bottom of the jar with a Sharpie marker. If it fails to seal a second time I change the l to X and then I know the jar is to be used only for dry storage not canning. I DO NOT throw it away! I also mark jars that are chipped on the rim with an X on the bottom so I don't accidently use them for canning. I deplore waste and throwing away a jar is wasteful. On the other hand accidently using a faulty jar that won't seal is also wasteful. My X solves both problems.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

It's pretty appalling Ann, isn't it? When I started canning I read the Ball Blue Book, Jackie Clay and my AA canner instructions and took the USDA canning course online. 

But I then got lead slightly astray (nothing dangerous) by a couple of e-books. Just about little things, but it's amazing how people think you you 'must do this or that' with your canner or checking jars. Or that you must sterilize your jars before pressure canning. One woman said that canning lids were only good for a year and you had to replace them every year! What a waste. 

With canning get popular again and so much misinformation out there I wonder if we'll start to see a rise in botulism cases. It's still very rare, but so risky. 

Off to walk dogs then get salsa canned!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Canning safety is something I never skimp on. Follow the steps, correct timing. Have even taken to adding lemon juice to my canned tomatoes as recommended even though I know they are high acid varieties I've grown myself. Still remember the Detroit Free Press story from back in my teens about some 40 people dying from improperly canned hot peppers. Stuck with me as I always watched my mom be meticulous with her home canning. My sister-in-law ate some of her homecanned tomatoes...used the open kettle method of old....and ended up having her stomach pumped. No fun there!

Is it just me or are my 30-40 yr. old Ball/Kerr jars heavier? I think they are. I reserve them for things canned in pressure cooker for a long time like meat or beans. If you've never had the bottom fall out of a jar of grape juice all over your stove you haven't lived!!!!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Mutti - I had a pressure pan (not canner) failure while cooking beets. Looked like a blood bath had occurred!

The old jars are definitely heavier. I assume the manufacturers experiment as to how low they can go without having failures and use that for their current standard. This year most of my canning has been in new jars and so far I haven't had a failure. One of my new half gallon jars would not vacuum seal so I guess that's sort of a failure. I also noticed the weight of the canning lids is less than lids I purchased a few years back. I'm using lids purchased in 2007 from my stash when not using new jars.

I put a whole chicken in the crockpot before I went to church. I put it on high to start and forget to change to low so it was seriously overcooked. Still it tasted good with homemade noodles. I watched several videos yesterday on making noodles just to see how everyone else does them. I do them the way as my grandmother and mother and don't plan to change that! Anyway we've always rolled up the noodles to cut and the video showed cutting the sheet of noodles into rectangles, stacking and cutting several layers at once. I tried that today and loved how they turned out -- pretty much all the same size and much faster cutting. When I'm at mom's in October I'll show her and I'm anxious to hear what she thinks.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*Jen* - Truly sorry and prayers sent.

*Ann* - Yes, the old jars are heavier. I recently had several dozen of their grandma's old jars.....LOVE THEM!! Did you ever get your AA canner working?

FALL begins tonight!! 9:29p.m. Woo Hoo! Only 17 hrs of Summer left!
We were in the high 90's all weekend with 83% humidity...OMGoodness! SWEAT CITY!!

Worked like dogs at the new farm, again. DH is still mowing and there are Two thousand other things to get done. It is really SUCH a beautiful place.

I managed 3 big burn piles, we are trying to get the fence lines cleaned up. DH kept bringing me tractor loads of wood to use up.

Our Cousin ran 220 for DH heavy shop equipment. 

I rewarded their hard work with Grilled Steaks, Baked
Potatoes and Salad......They scarfed it totally up!

Yesterday, I trimmed and weeded, until I could hardly stand up! Came home and had a cake to bake..... delivery today.

I used ICY HOT twice last night... and I am plenty tired and sore today.

We go hands on today at work.... although, it is still considered training.....3 weeks now.
I am dreading it.

We had an announcement last week.... they sold 2 divisions that have been held for sale....My division and two others are still being reviewed by potential buyers.......more stress...thanks!

Better run... Have a Blessed day.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Thank you all for your prayers! Life has been different the last few days, I expect it will be for a while longer.

DH looked at me yesterday and I could tell he was trying to word something delicately, LOL. Long story short he thinks we should be closely paying attention to the events around us and make sure we are "set up" better in the event one of us passes unexpectedly. We are already leaps and bounds beyond my friend. Her husband "came home" from work a few years back and ran his own business from home. They took out home equity loans to cover the equipment he needed (machinist). He took out WAY more then he said he was going to. They made it work a for a few year, but then started having trouble with clients. In the end the got "stiffed" for 3 mos work. He just started working outside the home to pay those debits.....their saving account was wiped out - she literally has $40 in it! A memorial fund has been set up, if anyone wants the information PM me. My friend has given up on privacy and it laying it all out for all to see and begging for help and has told everyone to freely share the information. If you know anyone or any organization that might help please let me know via PM!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I beg every one of you to take the time to get your affairs in order. A will, advanced directives and power of attorney at the very least. Our sons have copies of our papers and know our final wishes as to burial, etc. Small trust set up to ensure they can pay taxes on farm plus enough life insurance to cover any outstanding bills. One never knows which way the wind blows and we all know if something can go wrong it probably will.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

TDD - I worked with the Wisconsin Aluminum Foundry (manufacturer of AA) customer service people trying to resolve the problem. They finally decided the canner was defective so I returned it to Amazon and received most of my money back. They charged me a "restocking" fee -- I hope they don't sell it to someone else! Fortunately, I still have my old canner so I've been using that. 

Ohio - your friend might need to file bankruptcy to clear her husband's debts if she's joint on them. It might be the only way for her to get a clean slate. It sounds like it will take a miracle for her to keep her home, but again maybe a clean slate in a different house would be better for her. Hard for her to consider, but she's going to have to make some very difficult decisions fairly quickly. Urge your friend to make a Will asap naming someone as guardian for her children should something happen to her. 

Dh and I have Wills, General Power of Attorneys and Durable Power of Attorney for Health Care Decisions/Living Wills. I'm not sure if the kids know where the documents are located -- heck I'm not positive either! If they're not in the desk, they are in the tornado safe room. We just recently decided on cremation and will buy a single cemetery plot for urns to be buried. We still haven't decided on where to buy. We both hate the cemetery where his parents are buried -- right on the highway -- not good trying to hear the preacher with semi's roaring by. We both like where my dad is buried, but its clear across the state which would be a hardship for the kids especially since once my mom (turns 93 on 10/10/14) is gone there won't be any family there closer than my cousins. Maybe our ashes will exist in the back of someone's closet for eternity!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Cool and quiet here this morning.... we are in the low 60's and it is sooooooo welcome! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Gorgeous!!

Going live at work today.....no longer practice.........We see how it goes.

The Great State Fair of Texas kicks off this weekend......I have a couple of entries, I am sending over.( finally some fun) I an unable to hang around there this year.

Well I'm outta here! Have a blessed one.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Happy first day of Fall All!! This is my FAVORITE time of year 

Today we are doing a tiny bit of school and some house cleaning!! House cleaning is a major need.....when my house is dirty or cluttered my anxiety levels go up exponentially (to the point I am paralyzed). It doesn't need to be anywhere near "magazine clean"....but having a place to sit down is a must. It's not too bad, so it should be a "quick fix"...just a few hours, if we actually buckle down and do it.

Did a bit of Christmas shopping online. Duluth Trading has their long tail T's on sale. My "boys" love them.....great quality, heavy material and LONG ENOUGH! DS is getting a short sleeved and a long long sleeved, DH just a long sleeved.

Okay, off to tidy...


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

*So the challenge is to push thru the crash and burn episodes of life*...all 3 of our vehicles need work...2 need to be retired but after spending our "vehicle savings" during 2 yr unemployed phase we are just not ready and dont want to finance anything...
I'm calling in a favor with a mechanic friend to get my car thru the next year, the gmc 2500(snow plow truck) is going in the shop for ball joint issues and brake seal, and #3 will have to live with "check engine"....believe its just an o2 sensor.

I'm ready for a pony cart!

The mechanics wife is opening a daycare....and I'm going to see if I can work a few hrs a week....I dont want the "germ" risk...but 15-20 hrs a week or more would help pay for better wheels. DD13 will have to tag along....I'm not EVER putting her into the school system.

I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed and discouraged....but know I must move forward.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Ann...we are able to bury on our property if we declare an acre as a cemetery and it has road access. I wish to be cremated but Pa doesn't. Surely there are Native American bones on this piece of land as it was a winter camping ground in the past. Please folks, if you haven't done this paperwork, do so. When you are young you don't think as much about your mortality but anyone can be taken suddenly leaving loved ones to pick up the pieces. 

Pa up early to go to town and car barely started. 45 here. Knew the battery was original to car which is 2008 so doesn't owe us anything! So got that taken care of; one more thing off the list. Stopped and talked to sawmill guy about wood and will be here this week. Cleared out shed so we can put it under cover and out of sight this year.

Checked bees and one hive appears to be queen-less. Pa used to be a Mi bee inspector and he can always find the queen. So ordered two queens . Very expensive but gotta have 'em so what can you do. Both already kicked out the drones so guess they think it is gonna be a hard winter and they don't need any freeloaders. Plenty of honey stores so that is good news.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

mpillow- I've gotten discouraged the past couple of weeks too. I Hope it's the change of seasons or something! We have so many blessings and I just focused wrong and got to feeling soooooo sorry for myself!(not saying you did that). Anyhow I think needing to regroup is "normal" so hang in there! (and I'm Trying too!!!!)..... Hugs!

Mutti-
I keep reading about people losing queens This year. It's very ODD. I had to buy 2(one just a few weeks ago) and I only have 3 hives and a nuc. To top it off,one hive swarmed out the size of 2 softballs just Last week. Luckily the hive still has half their population though.They are Probably making a queen but one of my purchase queens was for a split that couldn't seem to Make one this year. Last year my bees made their own queens with no problems Ever and overwintered. This year I really don't know how they will do!


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

On Friday, I went to see my oncologist for what I hoped was the last time. He came into the room and said, "5 years, you made it, this is your last appointment." After we talked for awhile, he walked me to the nurses' station, put my chart on the desk and said, "She is cured!" He gave me a hug and said I don't want to see you again. Which is fine with me! I was so excited, I went home and opened a bottle of the good wine to celebrate.  DH was going to take me out to dinner but I wanted us to take the kids and grandkids to the hog roast in town. We bought all of the food, the grandkids played games and rode one carnival ride, and I bought a raffle ticket. We probably spent less than a fancy dinner would have cost and I wanted to be with the people who supported me from my cancer diagnosis to my cure! I even won a $20 Kroger gift card from the raffle. 

Next week we are going to stay with my 92 year old mother (450 miles away) while her caregivers go on vacation for a week. She has dementia and Parkinsons' and is confined to a wheelchair. We do this once a year and it gets harder each time. I am going to venture into her cellar and see if I can find any canning jars. My sibling who lives near her is selling everything that isn't nailed down, so I hope the jars are still there. I would also like to get starts from some of her plants and bushes to grow at my house.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I got my bedroom torn apart, vacuumed, dusted, linens washed and mostly put back together. Pulled a few summer clothing items for storage, but still have the major summer to winter switching to do. 

I picked pinto beans again -- have a gallon of dried beans already from that row and probably a pint today and still lots on the vines. I have another 3/4 of a pint that I've saved for seed. 

Picked 3/4's of the green beans then it started raining so I stopped picking and took sheets etc. off the lines. They were so near dry! Anyway they are now in the dryer. 

I got the hedge trimmings from yesterday moved to the burn pile and dh cut them down to fit. 

Washed the windows in the garage and the garage door. They aren't really shiny clean, but are certainly much cleaner!

When I finish shelling pinto beans and get them in the dehydrator, get the bed put back together and supper, I'm going to collapse on the couch and not move.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I just ordered from Duluth Trading Co too! Insulated work pants for DH for his birthday. 

I also love fall and it is finally go to RAIN tomorrow! Fall ushers in the rain and ends fire season. It's going to take a lot of rain to do that though.

Not sure what's in the air, but we just discovered an expensive plumbing nightmare today. How water pipes we thought were in a wall are under the concrete slab and leaking. Not something DH can do and it is pricey to get anyone out to our area. He is depressed. 

And it is getting dark so early. I went out after dinner to pick tomatoes as usual, I could barely see and the bats were everywhere! Between the bats and the rustling of the dry corn stalks it was very spooky.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*NBC*, :bouncy: :bouncy: Hurray for a CURE!!!!!

First full day of fall and it has been raining all day and is expected to continue through the night and off and on all week. The air smells fresh and sweet. I like this time of year, but I'd like it so much more if it didn't mean winter is coming when days are short and it rains so much. :shrug:

I'm doing my happy dance here....:dance: Abby's hair is totally untangled and trimmed evenly. It's no longer quite waist length, but longer than mid-back. It looks so pretty, especially when it's been in a braid and then taken down. Lovely, dark ripples. Amazingly, even with all the tugging and pulling required to get it all smooth, I don't even see any split ends! So, tomorrow, we will celebrate with a trip to town. :dance:

I haven't done much of anything prep worthy lately. I just concentrated on Abby's hair, using up fresh produce and leftovers, and trying to keep the house under control. 
Abby's been doing the animal chores, dishes, and quite a bit of the cooking. Tomorrow we will pick up a new driver's manual so she can study for her driver's permit test. I really want to get her signed up for some financial aid (medical/dental, etc) and a job training program for kids/young adults like her. I want her to be as independent from me as possible, as soon as possible. Not that I don't like having her home, because I do, and things are going pretty well, but I think it's good for her to be on her own (with her family supporting her emotionally).

Need to hit the feed store tomorrow while we're out. Getting low on chicken feed. I have a hen sitting on a clutch again - 3rd time this year. She's the one that left the nest early last time to try to mother the other hens' chicks. With no other hens setting right now, maybe she'll do better. 

Now that Abby's able to care for things here, I think I'm going on vacation soon. My bff wanted to make a trip somewhere. We've been talking about a few different destinations, but haven't firmed up plans yet. I could really pass on going anywhere, as I really enjoy my home time and really hesitate to spend the money, but I know I'll enjoy a trip somewhere, too, once I am on the way.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

nbc5:banana: YAAAAAAY!! Good for you!!
I have about another year, before I hear those words, myself.

MGM - Good on the de-tanglement!

Cool here 59F this morning.....REFRESHING!!

mpillow - We also have a vehicle down. New radiator last week $685..... this week, it was pouring gas.....injector leak.$$$ who knows how much..... It is one of our hardest workers.....must keep it running......gotta have it.

Work continues to be crazy....lots of long faces there, some received crushing news last week, due to the sale.

Came home, fed all the animals, quick dinner, then bed.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

NBC5 - Congratulations on the wonderful news.

TDD - dh went thru a period at work like you are once. Then thru a fluke we found out in June or July the plant was definitely closing at the end of the year. We absolutely shut down all spending so we could be in the best shape possible when the end came. Major lack in our planning was the cost of COBRA insurance and dh becoming disabled at the same time so not eligible for unemployment. Actually he'd been disabled for over a year but his employer kept him on with light duties.

It rained most of the night to the tune of another 1". It was a nice slow rain, but we really didn't need it. Farmers are getting anxious about being able to get in the fields for harvest. Weather is supposed to be clear the rest of the week and thru the weekend. If that holds true, I'm planning to start digging sweet potatoes either Friday or Saturday. Before then I have two tomato plants to remove from the garden which will leave me two cherry tomatoes. I picked green beans again yesterday and have enough to do another canner full, however, I'm not at all sure I want to can them. I have over 90 pints done already.

Ag department is saying IA, IL and NE will all have record harvests for corn and soybeans this fall. Assuming that is true, maybe there is hope we might see meat prices go down. I'm doubting that will happen, but I live in hope! I can recall when bread prices were 25Â¢ then there was a shortage of wheat and prices jumped. When the wheat shortage ended, bread prices DID NOT go back down.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

NBC3MOM- Congrats! Yippy! Gee,I'd go for my fave wine too!

The rain came in! Like Vosey said: What a blessing for the dry woods and hills here. Forecast for only a couple of days but it's a nice hard rain! Maybe all the "continued drought" news will be wrong.....not holding my breath on That though.

Decided to dehydrate a few of my oddball super late Satsuma plums. DH loves them More than the Santa Rosa,so I'll only have 20 or so process while keeping the good fresh ones for him another week.

My poor tomatoes got some sunscald with the 96 degrees a week ago-ha. Looks like I'll only get to can 2 or 3 more quarts since I have to cut off a lot of hard white areas. 

Collecting ripest pears and apples but not canning again just yet.I adore my Victorio apple peeler. Good old fashioned usefulness!

Going to bake a couple of small pumpkins and freeze for pie filling. I had some ODD hybridized seeds from last years open pollination as well from my Small Sugar pumpkins....I don't know What I'll do with those that look like oblong half squash things. Either my seed-saving backfired or I had some old hybrid seed I didn't realize I had. They are strange,with green stripes until they get Totally ripe. When they look ripe I'll just Taste them and I guess and figure from there!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm sitting here with no idea what to do today. I'm exhausted even though I slept great last night. I think it's all the emotional stuff from the past week plus seasonal allergies. Funeral was yesterday, the widow said she has never laughed so hard at a funeral before. It was truly a blessing for her and her kids, her DH was a jokes'ter.....so the stories that came out were FUN!

Kids are still asleep, they have had a few long days, too. I think I'll hold off on most of school today.....although DS has chemistry tonight and hasn't done anything for it yet. I'll get him to read it today, then I'll just let his teacher know what's up. I may just turn my eyes tot he garden.....it needs pulled. Might head to the orchard and get some apples.....maybe a bit of "caning therapy" is needed - even though we really don't need to can apples this year. I could make up a few quarts of apple pie filling and give them to my friend. Then she could have a "treat in the wings" when they need one. Money's been tight long enough that "treats" are few and far between for them.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Catching up on reading. So sorry to hear of your friend Jen! How is she doing now? Congrats on your CURE NBC3!!

Trying to get a lot of things done before the cold sets in here. Just about done with the garden. Haven't had a frost or freeze yet so still have tomatoes hanging around but hasn't been hot enough for them to ripen. Need to pull the beans and collect the ones I left for seed saving. Potatoes still need to be dug and I still need to can tomatoes to make room in the freezer. Leaves have not really started turning so no clean up yet.

Need to get the wool blanket we use washed and hung outside. It takes a long time to dry so maybe Saturday when it supposed to be in the upper 70's. We're getting the last cord of wood delivered Saturday so will be stacking that for at least a couple hours in the afternoon. Then we have to get out the 32' ladder so that I can go up and start replacing some chaulking along the upper trim and then prime and paint the wood. We put it off last fall so of course it is that much worse now. Also need to get winter coats washed and sprayed.

It would be nice to take a drive up into the mountains this Sunday and see the early color. Oh to dream!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Ok I got a few things done....the subaru is road worthy...at least for another year....the plow truck I dropped off at 6am this morning....DH got OT that will hopefully pay the truck repair bill....ins. for home and vehicles is PAID!

When the daycare is fully lic. and operating *I have a job!!!!*

Shut the freezer off and defrosted over night,emptied out.... sopped up mess this morning ...turned it on and refilled....weeded out and have room for my meat that is almost done!!! 

Still a lot left to get done by Sept.30 deadline....but we'll make it on a wing and a prayer.

Grain and hay to get this afternoon....

ONWARD!


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

Went to the dentist yesterday for my 6 month cleaning and check-up. Have to remember to call our internist this week to make an appointment for DH's and my yearly physicals. I read in the Sunday paper that running 5-10 minutes a day can extend your life by 3 years. Time to start jogging again. Taking care of your health is the best prep! 

While we were out we stopped at Sam's Club for water softener salt. There were Christmas trees and decorations for sale which put me in a holiday baking mood. I bought 20lbs of flour, 20lbs of sugar, brown sugar, walnuts, and freezer bags. My plan is to bake cookies and breads a few at a time to freeze instead of doing everything at once in mid-December....we shall see.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Finally got our winter wood delivered...2-10 yard dump trucks worth!! Should do us. Plan to use inside Wonderwood and not the outdoor boiler. At least with indoor stove we are warm downstairs and up never was heated either way. Plus uses way less word. Son disappointed as he likes to cut up firewood but mostly blocks and cutoffs from rr ties. Plus won't have the horrendous bark mess we had to clean up last year.

That is one item on my to-do list that I'm glad to get checked off. Was an odd morning...took off for town and when driving down the road a car passed us; then turned around and followed us to town. Told Pa if he follows us to library I'm gonna freak! He followed us to the library! Turned out to be the wood guy who lost our phone number but he knew where we lived so was coming to see if we were home and ready to get our delivery.!!!!!!

Got the plywood to make two barn quilts to hang on North side of my house. A total blank two story wall. Very blah. Thought we could get them in the car after piece cut in half but no luck. So they'll deliver them out plus 10 free pallests...free is good. Local lumber yard where do a major amt. of spending. Pa was going to buy a bannister for our stairs but we forgot in the hoop-la. Pretty steep and we aren't as young as we used to be.

Son enamored with appliquing on my fancy-dancy Phaff. Making a curtain panel with fall scene, falling leaves, moon,tree...wouldn't even stop for lunch. Promised to do the hems for him. Other son/wife coming out for grilled steak tonight...both just got bows so anxious to try them out. Got my deer tags today.

Totally not ready for Christmas, Thanksgiving, Holloween. Just enjoying the great fall weather we've been having here.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Dh got c-pap machine last night and I got NO sleep. Dh turned off the c-pap at 3 a.m. and then started snoring. The bed in the extra room was covered with clothes for the summer/winter switch, but at 4 a.m. I gave up and went in and cleaned it off. Got to sleep around 5 a.m. and dh woke me up at 7 a.m. to tell me to go back to our bed. Slept from then to around 9 a.m. Feel like I got hit by a truck!!! Extra room has a futon which is fairly (not totally) comfortable so I'm thinking I'm moving in there and hoping to get some sleep for a change. Nothing accomplished today and not likely to be. Dh is all upset and apologizing. I told him he was not at fault it just the way it is.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

*My to do list-* 
I need to get my act together- 
I need to put things up in order of importance of them going bad-

Berries- in the fridge need to be made into jelly

Peppers- green and poblano and hot
I can make more salsa since I have onions that need used and I can pick more tomatoes

Taters- in the garage- canning them with leeks- and dehydrating them

A turkey in the fridge- that needs all the meat pulled off and the rest made into stock

Celery that needs dehydrated- 

2 bushels of apples that need stored and some canned and some dehydrated...

ughhh- 
oh well- one trip the the grocery store proves how much we save- 
peppers here are 1.99 a lb- we picked 35 lbs this weekend...

I have blueberries/strawberries and more raspberries and peaches in the freezer already LOL
these raspberries are kinda smushy- so they need dealt with- 

dang I forgot- my friend has a ton of grapes that I can have 
_
Tonight after work I got my curtains washed and on the line- 
10 1/2 pints of berry jam canned and my kitchen table- you can SEE it!!! lol- 
I filled a box with things from the cupboards and 2 bags of trash - food that I know went bad- past it's date by like 5 yrs- and things we obviously are not eating- since I still had it 5 yrs later- _


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I came home to a tomato massacre! I open the door and the dogs aren't barking, very weird, and one is missing. I panic, running up the stairs and see his mouth full of a big yellow tomato, the huge tomato basket is upside down on the carpet and tomato seeds are everywhere! He ate all the Amish Paste tomatoes and yellow slicers, leaving the small drying tomatoes. I was so mad. I think DH moved the basket from a counter to the table to clean the kitchen and forgot it was there. I had just told this dog yesterday that he was lucky DH is not the kind of man to beat a dog or he probably wouldn't be alive. In his defense he was a starving stray when we got him and has huge food anxiety and aggression issues over food. Other than food, he's fine. He eats anything (and I mean anything!) that is within reach. 

I was saving those paste tomatoes in hopes of having 12 lbs this weekend for salsa. They're coming in so slowly I'll never get enough to make soup. 

On a "to do" note, this weekend's the last chance I have to get that inventory done that is on my list :hohum:

Look at this - could be a prepper icon! :spam:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

NBC3.... My apologies.....:ashamed: NBC5 is a local TV station here....my bad!

HAPPY DANCE!!!! HAPPY DAY!!! You go GIRL!!:sing:

Mutti: I want to make a barn quilt for my new barn.....it will have to be much later.....no time or creativity right now. Please share pictures and Idea's......I truly adore those things! I can't wait to see what you do!

Still full craziness here... nothing new......Have a Blessed one, no matter what (or how much) you do.

The GREAT STATE FAIR OF TEXAS starts today!!.........wish I was there!


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> NBC3.... My apologies.....:ashamed: NBC5 is a local TV station here....my bad!
> 
> TDD, that is too funny! Actually NBC3 has nothing to do with TV, these are the 1st initials of my 3 kids in order of birth.
> 
> ...


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Progress!
Got laundry done, canned 7q tomatoes, washed the kitchen and living room floors, put some tomato pulp in the fridge for "tomato jam" tomorrow....and I picked up my beef last night....fit with room to spare in the freezer! (91$ butcher fee...because of the calf we did) AWESOME!
DH worked 12h OT this week....and now gone to set tree stands for deer season and cut cabin wood.....and the boy has "duty" at college this weekend....*THE HOUSE MAY STAY CLEAN FOR 2 DAYS!*


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Beautiful day here. Dh is completely down with pain which is a bummer. 

I dug my sweet potatoes. Ended up with 1Â½ bushels. I had to wash them as they were encased in mud. I used a spading fork, but for one potato had to get the spade as it was too deep for the fork. Voles did some major damage to three hills and I cut one in half digging, but the rest are fine. I laid them in the sun to dry and just put them in bushel baskets in the garage. I kept the first hill separate so I could weigh what I got from one hill. Haven't done that yet, but I will. Its supposed to be very warm the next three days so they should cure nicely. 

I still have two tomatoes to take out of the garden so ds can pull the T-posts (2 per tomato cage) for me tomorrow. My hands are DONE for the day so I'll have to do those before he gets here tomorrow. I'm still picking green beans, pinto beans and 2 cherry tomato plants, but everything else is done. I have the remainder of last year's sweet potatoes to process, onions to dehydrate and tomatoes ripening in the garage and on the dining room table then maybe I can get my house cleaned again!

The leaves have started raining down so that is another job I'll have later. Actually, I'm dreading not have heavy work to do outside as I find it relieves a lot of stress. I guess it will be back to the treadmill soon.


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

Mom and dad are coming Sunday, so on Tuesday starts the big push to finish up the garden. I"m hoping to can some green chili sauce tomorrow, but we'll see.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, Abby decided to stay home this weekend, so I'm on a road trip with my bff instead. We drove down the Columbia Gorge today and are spending the night in Pendleton, OR. Tomorrow? Who knows! This is an on-the-fly trip, lol!

I did recharge all my rechargeable batteries yesterday, so I guess that counts as a prep.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Found the floor in our chicken house....cross that chore off the list. Whew. Since we used pine shavings it wasn't a noxious job and not at all packed down but still heavy work. 7 hens on death row. Have been "mean girls" since chickhood and not good layers to redeem them. Sticking to sweet tempered Americanas from now on. Greet you at the coop door wanting to be picked up.

Spread 10 cart loads on my tomato grounds and the rest around fruit trees and various flower beds and one box in prep for my garlic planting. Read somewhere that garlic is a heavy feeder. This is all well-rotted and almost like dirt. Also filled 6 grain bags for future side dressing of garden crops. Stores in those plastic lined bags forever instead of icky piles outdoors.

Got our new queens installed and it was amazing to watch the change. When first opened the hives the bees were listless and barely checked us out...next day flying and protecting their hives. Next year we will keep some nucs going in hopes of having strong queens available if needed. Son and his stepson are really interested in helping with bees and helpful with the heavy lifting.

Discovered my bonus rows of green beans are blooming and have 1" beans on them so will put the soaker hose on today as no rain predicted until end of week. Garden mostly done so will be nice to have fresh beans. Dug a few sweet 'taters and pleased to find some nice sized ones. Another must-do chore for this week. Plus getting a bucket load of hot peppers to make powder.

Sunday is usually a lazy day here but going to get to last flower bed. Want to divide some hostas and pot up a bunch of shrub babies for son's cabin. Rose of Sharon, hibiscus, a autumn clematis volunteer. Ordered 6 apple trees for his early Christmas as that's what he wanted most. Country folk are so easy to gift!!!

Finally most of the flower seeds are dry enough to save. The tithonia is glorious right now and butterflies love it. It came back on its own this spring. Quite surprised after the frigid winter we had. Not touted as readily re-seeding.

Don't you just love fall??????


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Tomato jam was a flop.....however I added some apple pie spice to it and the "drink" is quite nice! (I only used 2.5c sugar and low sugar pectin....)

picking tomatoes and beets today....more canning! 

Fall foliage is very promising....the maples are a vibrant red thus far..


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Not to much to report here. Friday was DH's birthday so got tomatoes in the dehydrator in the morning and picked peppers. We went for a glorious canoe ride up our river above a dam where the water was calm due to the dam. Then out to dinner at our only nearby nice restaurant at our town's hotel. Yesterday we went to a small music festival.

Today I'm going to roast red and yellow peppers and freeze them. Was going to can them but realized since we're moving I could just freeze them since we'll need to eat them before we move! I hope to go pick enough tomatoes for salsa.

We have 2 sick dogs. Weird. Well, the tomato massacrer dog, not so weird. He ate a dozen molasses cookies the day before 10 lbs of tomatoes. But that was several days before getting ill. They are in a large fenced in area, they don't run loose, and nothing toxic out there. Both are shaking, trying to puke etc. One is on the mend. One is just getting sick.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Even tho its Sunday I did 2 loads of laundry and dried it outside. It got up to 80Âº today so they dried nicely even tho the second load didn't go on the line until 1:00 p.m. Ds and his ex-wife (now roommate) and grandson were here this afternoon. It was grandson's birthday. Ds pulled the T-posts and stacked them and the tomato cages so the garden is nearly cleared off. I'd not realized I was having company for supper so we ended up ordering pizza. 

Just as I turned on the outside light for grandson when he was leaving our power went out. In fact, the whole town is without power. Our generator did its proper job so we were back in the light in about 2 minutes. Power company said the power should be restored by 9:27. I wonder how they can be so sure it will be 9:27! The senior apartment complex across from us now has lights so I guess their generator is running although I can't hear it over ours. Maybe because their's is much larger and housed in a building it doesn't spread its noise around. It was interesting looking out and seeing not a speck of light except for a few solar lights here and there.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Early end of the month check in!!!

Still kicking, barely...but kicking.

Decided against (fully and committed) the annual camping trip this year, instead we've put the $$ back into savings and DH has forgotten it's there already (yay!). This of course means no tiller to break up the garden area this fall as it's in MO where we were going to be camping, but we'll have it for next spring. Bookcases FINALLY got put together and painted, new bookcase purchased...need to rethink the library setup, lol. So many, many books!

Kitchen is in the process of being reorganized...things just kind of got put everywhere in an effort to get the house unpacked quickly so it's not logically done. Ah, I've got all winter to REALLY get it done but there is so much unused space that I know I can clear all the "extra" food stuffs out of the laundry room and make keeping track of it all that much easier.

DH starts his heavy duty final semester (for now) tomorrow, which means a pretty big change to schedules (for me). I have a feeling that this first week will find me consuming very large amounts of coffee!

NBC: YAY!!!!

Jen: Much sympathy and love.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi all.... back from the other farm...........

We had a sobering moment..... got a notice, our 150 fruit trees will be delivered this week.:facepalm: That's a lot of holes that need to be dug!!!! 

We are having a new 50X60bldg built......It was supposed to be started in a month..... they are already doing the dirt work. Already had a fight with the dozer dude... he left out gate open, luckily, the animals did not get out on the road. We asked the builder for a courtesy call, so we could make sure our cousin was on the property..... they did not bother! My dh gave them what for!!

Anyway.... went to close by town, bought DH new boots......he is super hard to fit. Made a new acquaintance at a farm stand......He said he'd buy & sell my canned, baked goods and Tamales. He wants the first ones in two weeks!!!!OMG!!

Other news.... we had a big tree come down and take out the fence.... really close to the house......never heard a thing.

Just busy like all of you guys!!

Take good care! gotta run. God Bless!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, we are going to attempt normal this week, LOL. Saw my friend last night, she and her kids are doing well. A friend of her husband had extra ticket in the bundle they bought for paintball. He invited her and her oldest to go with them. They had a BLAST! They truly see the good in things and see God's blessing everywhere they look. She mentioned that when all is said and done she thinks she will land on her feet. There will be some lean weeks till all the details are worked out....everything takes time. 

Picked up a bushel of apples. I'm going to try to get most of it made into pie filling. I'll share with my friend, so her kids can surprise her with a pie a few times once she's back to work. Need to pick my "ugly" apples. I'll cook them up with some of the Jonathan's I bought for pie filling and make up applesauce.

FIL said we can have some of his logs for my friend. They need firewood for their woodburner....didn't have any last year. They are all electric and have a $1300 one month last winter . She just paid that bill off last month. The only problem is it is elm.....and almost imposable to split! So we make take the logs for ourselves and give her the ones we split a few weeks back. Never have we ever had to hit a log 5-6 different ways with a log spliter before we could start cracking it. Never burned elm before....hope it was worth all the work!


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

Such a beautiful weekend! DH painted all of the trim on the shed and will finish the rest of it today. He ordered 1 can of beige stain for the trim and 2 cans of brown for the walls. When he got home he realized that they gave him 2 beige and 1 brown. It wasn&#8217;t worth a 25 mile drive to go back to the paint store, so the plan has changed. Both colors are also on our house so it should be fine. 
 They finished harvesting the fields around us so I was able to hang all of the laundry outside again, YEAH! DS gave me 10 green peppers that I put in the freezer. Bacon was on sale for $2.99 a 12oz. pack. DH bought 7 packs, six went into the freezer. My neighbor decided to quit canning and gave me 2 dozen pint jars! Pints are the perfect size for the 2 of us, so I was very grateful.
On Saturday, I moved some perennials and pulled the cucumbers. DH wants to till the garden and spread manure on top before we leave for PA tomorrow. By the time we get back next Tuesday, the weather is supposed to be wet and chilly. 
Enjoy the fall weather!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Jen...Tractor Supply carries a pellet insert for wood stoves plus pellets....they also carry wood "bricks" for the stove--- I should think for $1300 you could buy a winters worth and then some!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

mpillow said:


> Jen...Tractor Supply carries a pellet insert for wood stoves plus pellets....they also carry wood "bricks" for the stove--- I should think for $1300 you could buy a winters worth and then some!


We have a few tubs full of those, I was thinking I'd give her some. Then she can keep them for a power failure to back up any wood she has on hand. We keep them in the house....in the event of an ice storm. Our wood is about 40 yds from the door.....due to termites being strong in this neighborhood. With my bad hips, I'd rather not HAVE to carry wood on an icy ground. With her DH having passed away a week ago I know she doesn't have the $ to buy any right now....but I agree $1300 worth of those would keep them toasty warm for more then one winter - and not take up too much space! 

Load of apple pie filling in the caner. Meat loaf made and in the over. Since the oven is on and I have about a pint of pie filling left over, I think I'll make up a quick bread for breakfast. Boy Scout Eagle ceremony tonight (not my sons)....so we need to get things done early as we have to run out the door.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

OK, with the end of the month coming on up, I made myself do my inventory of canned goods. DH needs to drink a lot of V-6 juice and we need to eat green beans twice a week before we move. That's a few too many meals with green beans for me, that doesn't count the frozen beans! But my in-laws are coming for Christmas, we should be able to make some headway then. I was happy to find some more jars of pork and unhappy to find 16 jars of green tomato chutney. I will need to can more chili and garbanzos this winter, but that may be it. That will be strange.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Did the sheets and hung them out. They didn't get completely dry before the lady that mowes was ready to do the back yard so they'll get a few minutes in the dryer. 

I finally got the celery I bought last week cleaned, chopped, blanched and into the dehydrator. I also got the remainder of last year's sweet potatoes scrubbed, pressure cooked and pureed. Ended up with 5 quarts of puree which went into the freezer.

I weighted the sweet potatoes I dug from the first hill and it came to 7.34 lbs. I had one hill that "would" have weighed more except the voles feasted and left me hollow chewed up remains.

Leftovers for supper, but first I have to clean up the kitchen so guess I'd better head back that way.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I have 1/2 a bushel of apples I need to can. Trying to figure what I want to do with them. I need to decide quick as I'm 1/2 way through the a new episode of Downton Abbey. I realized sitting and chopping apples is very boring work......but if I take my laptop into the kitchen I can sit there watching Project Free TV while cutting....LOL. I think I'm going to get hooked on 3rd Rock from the Sun by doing this. Off to find jars, depends on what I find on what I can do with the apples. I think I only have quarts in the house.....which would mean apples in a light syrup.

ETA::banana::banana: Project Free TV has My Hero!!!! I've missed that show.....use to watch it in Europe 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Final day...taxes paid...truck licensed....still a list but the "musts" are done!


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Tomatoes pulling through for me end of season. Canned 3 more quarts and looks like one or 2 more if I'm lucky!

DH ate half the satsuma plums and Loved the late season treat. I made a jar of compote to freeze and have with some winter ice cream or waffles. Also have a big experiment of 2 jars of plum vinegar "brewing". Some plums started fermenting anyway so I said "what the heck" and looked up vinegar instead of composting.

Canned 2 quarts of apple pie mix and am still gathering the rest.

Will be canning 3 quarts of pears today. Decided to make jam from the quart I froze.

Started digging out the bindweed bed. A Total mess of roots in the bottom. DH is going to wheel barrow the soil away to the woods area and dump it,as I dig it out. I figured I'd just use the soil out there for some naturalizing daffodils and crocus. I'm gonna be soooooo sore. Oh well.

Started feeding my bees so they can amp up their end-of-season stores. They started looking bored like they can't find much! Started assembing the insulation pads and pieces for the hives during winter.

We still have hummingbirds too and I have one feeder on the porch where I just sit and relax to watch them once-in-awhile. 

My "change of season"? depression has lifted and I feel normal again. Sometimes I just get tired and moody I guess! We don't have cell phones or portable computing so DH got me a Kindle Fire to "play with"! The diversion of setting it up Really has been a lot more fun than I expected.! OMG a "mobile device"....what will corrupt me next!?! :hysterical:


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I'm beyond exhausted. Dh finally did as I knew was going happen he fell. Not once but twice. I had to call the EMT's and ambulance to transport him and we spent most of the day at the ER getting him stitched up. His mobility is now so limited that I don't know how we're going to manage at home. I had to call ds to leave work and come over to get him in the house. Even with a walker he's barely mobile. Tomorrow a health nurse comes and later physical therapy people. Heaven only knows how I'm going to get him out of the house and into the car for follow up appointment next week. 

I'm also so angry I don't know whether I want to scream or cry. After he fell last night I made him promise not to get up without using the walker, but he did not keep his promise. He got up around 5 a.m. and fell in the hall managing to severely cut two toes and break one. I've been hard pressed to be sympathic because bad choices usually have bad results and he should darn well know that. 

I wanted him to go to the nursing home for 3 or 4 days (at $187 per day!), but the nursing home didn't want him unless he stayed for a couple weeks. Really, do they think we're made of money???? Said they couldn't do him justice in 3 or 4 days. I really wasn't seeking "justice", just get him somewhat stable before he came home. 

We are so blessed with the wonderful local EMT's. I usually know at least one of the crew and today it was a friend's son. We are also fortunate in the wonderful care we receive at the hospital. We've both been in several times and have without fail receive wonderful care. Today was not an exception. I think we were lucky to get released when we did tho because they suddenly had 4 ambulances enroute! They were seriously busy the whole time we were there. 

My prep for today was to change our address to street delivery instead of having to pay rent for a P.O. Box. Got a change of address called for my Medicare RX plan. Tomorrow I need to do Dh's RX plan and then both of our supplement plans. Life insurance can wait for now. I then need to call both banks and car/house insurance people. I think those are the major changes that require immediate attention. Oh, Social Security, they get bent out of shape if they don't have a correct address!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh, Ann, I'm sorry to hear that! I guess Nursing Homes aren't for nursing anymore....but for make a profit. Not enough profit in a 3 day stay. I don't know if your's and your DH's personality would handel this....but in your shoes....I'd be telling my DH that if he got up unassisted again I would be sewing bells to his clothing! Just like you do for toddlers to keep them out of trouble. And yes, I'd do it....and DH knows it, lol! Guess I better add bells to my preps...http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Ann, so sorry about your husbands falling and ending up in the ER.Since he is a diabetic I hope his cuts will heal without problems . Yes I know those husbands of ours can be very stubborn,and of course we have to take care of them when something goes wrong.
Praying for both of you.
Maybe you can borrow a wheelchair from a friend or your church when you have to take him to appointments.Or at least one of those walkers with a seat.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

If I can get him into the car, at the other end they have transport chairs available. Not sure how much help they'll provide with getting him in and out of the car so I'll have to check on that. Ordinarily I'd ask our son, but he has a procedure scheduled for that day at the pain center and since dh usually drives him he's going to have to find another driver. I could not lift a wheelchair into the car so that won't work, but the walker with a seat might. I'm hoping the nurse tomorrow will have helpful suggestions. 

Regarding stubborn husbands -- I call it macho moron syndrom -- MMS for short. The nurses love it.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Ann- What a trial! My good wishes for your own fortitude are with you as well.
My Vietnam vet DH has 100% VA care and has a few problems at home that throw him into MMS too! Last time he got a reoccurring "mystery fever"(some bug like malaria that stays dormant and then pops up once or twice a year). It was the worst I'd experienced with him...almost 105 temp and scared the holy sh---t out of me.... so I escorted his wobbly incoherent self into a Warm shower. He started yelling that I was trying to kill him with ice water and he was Perfectly Fine! Took 2 hours to get the fever to recede (I used half a dozen tactics) and he complained or groaned the whole time. For him and me it turned out OK (almost but never quite a joke)but he Definitely went into MMS mode!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Ann do you have brightstar near you?
http://www.brightstarcare.com/home-care/


----------

